# Sticky  Taken a photo you like? Then post in this thread.



## Brazo

Thought we could start a thread to showcase individual photos that we like, but perhaps you don't wish to start a whole new thread for it. Please keep it to one picture per post. I'll start! NB this thread in no way prevents you from starting a new thread to showcase your pics 


Lonely Tree 2 by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## GR33N

Merryn_B&W by The_Ben_Green, on Flickr


----------



## keano

Not a fan dabby dosey picture.

Just an Iphone picture I took of a friend's car at the weekend. I can't stop looking at it


----------



## Brazo

^^^ and that's what this thread is all about


----------



## pooma




----------



## nick_mcuk

Taken December last year in the snow


----------



## Ian-83




----------



## [email protected]

[/url]


----------



## johnnyguitar

From honeymoon in Nice


DSC_0636 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


----------



## Mick

Bouquet by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr


----------



## ivor

weekend in New York


----------



## wayne_w

My little assistants, helping me learn to get the most out of my camera


----------



## NickTB

__
https://flic.kr/p/4483990703


Canyon 3 by NickTB, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Taken on a beach in Hawaii and scanned ex transparency.


----------



## Natalie

Bee by badger_girl, on Flickr


----------



## hulla the hulla

taken in the Maldives last November


----------



## lobotomy

There's a few I could post, but I've always liked this one;


The Gaze by Adrian, on Flickr

It was a quick snap but I like how the reflection of the school across the road is caught in her eye.


----------



## bigmc




----------



## bunds

autobrite-direct said:


> [/url]


Thats great :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan

S'Estany Gran by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth

The singing ringing tree


----------



## Scrabble

In the Ionian Sea Greece looking at Scorpios and Meganissi...


----------



## Maxtor

One of mine I like.










Maxtor.


----------



## bigbrother

Hope this is not to depressing


----------



## slim_boy_fat

bigbrother said:


> Hope this is not to depressing


Waaaay too cold, it'll be back soon enough..... :wave:


----------



## GIZTO29

Some crackin shots in here!

Before the craziness by gizto29, on Flickr


----------



## Alfa GTV




----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_7676 by martin woods, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Post #26, GIZTO29 - thats a lovely shot, would look nice on hung on canvas :thumb:


----------



## spursfan

took this a couple of years ago using the Macro mode on a Cannon A80, always makes me laugh:thumb:


----------



## Serapth

One i did earlier this year as part of an ongoing project.


----------



## Mick

not a great photo, but something i like about it:


Into the sunrise by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Mick said:


> not a great photo, but something i like about it:
> 
> 
> Into the sunrise by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr


Nice!!! *And* you got the flying saucer in too.  :wave:


----------



## Boothy

Some awesome shots on here!


----------



## Mick

slim_boy_fat said:


> Nice!!! *And* you got the flying saucer in too.  :wave:


haha, its a bird. . . Honest


----------



## Derek Mc

Taken from Irvine harbour looking to Arran in 2004 four days after my daughter was born I saw this shot and set it up. I still like the photo all these years later.


----------



## Dan J

__
https://flic.kr/p/5949915965
*http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## EddieB

Sea Stairs by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## jay_bmw

Took this at south lakes wild animal park a couple of months back, how chilled does he look considering i'm sat right infront of him :lol:


----------



## Brazo

Wide Open Space by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Harvest by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Two very nice shots there Brazo, simple yet effective.

One from me:


Sunset Over Carr Mill by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jazsarl

these pics are amazing


----------



## dann2707

Im not really into photography. But taken 2 on my phone (samsung Galaxy S) I quite like.










and


----------



## Serapth

Andy_Wigan said:


> Two very nice shots there Brazo, simple yet effective.
> 
> One from me:
> 
> 
> Sunset Over Carr Mill by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


Nicely composed and well processed HDR, though i feel the border spoils it a little


----------



## Andy_Wigan

A shot from yesterdays visit to a Bird Of Prey centre ...


White Tailed Sea Eagle by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## ovolo

My contribution. Thought this was injured but it was just very tame ???


----------



## Smeds

Interested to get an opinion on this,


----------



## Tabbs

after a Morgan Drive Day in North Yorkshire


----------



## Pandy

'Wide Open Space' reminds me of a Windows background :thumb: Very nice.


----------



## tones61

:newbie:


----------



## bigmc




----------



## 500tie

That last pic is awesome bigmc


----------



## bretti_kivi

from Tallinn....


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_1197 by martin woods, on Flickr


IMG_2231 by martin woods, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

IMG_4483 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## ovolo

*Goodyear Blimp Illuminated*

Took This tonight as it passed overhead. Sorry Its a bit grainy but I had to rush to set the camera up 

:thumb:










Oh and Bigmc Love the B/W boat pic


----------



## Brazo

Marrakech Sunrise by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## scratcher

That's lovely ^^^^^

I took my Renault to the canals the other night for some pictures. Ended up exploring an abandoned cement works.

Unedited photo of the outside


----------



## bretti_kivi

quick one from last night's set. Yes, it's noisy, but it's also ISO1000+ and was underexposed - don't know quite how that happened... will have to check as the TC was involved.










- Bret


----------



## MR Ray

scratcher said:


> That's lovely ^^^^^
> 
> I took my Renault to the canals the other night for some pictures. Ended up exploring an abandoned cement works.
> 
> Unedited photo of the outside


long exposure or painting with light? looks brill


----------



## nogrille




----------



## MR Ray

bigmc said:


>


where's that?


----------



## pringle_addict

Wells1 101 by pringle_addict, on Flickr

Taken on Brancaster Beach, North Norfolk.


----------



## scratcher

MR Ray said:


> long exposure or painting with light? looks brill


Thanks bud 
It was both. 1 minute exposure and lit the building up with a maglite. It was creepy inside!


----------



## bigmc

MR Ray said:


> where's that?


Kursunlu, Antalya, Turkey


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Red Sky At Night ... by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## wedgie

i quite like this one


----------



## Mick

A couple of my favourites from my holiday in Canada last week:


Iguana by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr


CN tower Night by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr


American Falls from skylon by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr


Falls rainbow  by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr


Niagara Falls night by mah_hah_bone, on Flickr

Hope you all like


----------



## nogrille

nice one Mick - I proposed to the Mrs near the end of that rainbow!


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Pennington Flash by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## nick.s

Chatham Dockyard, taken with a Canon Powershot 710









Boat hanger @ Chatham Dockyard (same camera)









Signpost taken with Canon EOS 450D









Butterfly @ Chester Zoo (Canon EOS450D)









And finally, my favourite photo. Not because it is superbly composed, or technically perfect, but to me, it captures my daughters innocent smile, and the love for her daddy  Canon EOS450D


----------



## nogrille

Andy_Wigan said:


> Pennington Flash by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


great pic


----------



## Col24980




----------



## pooma

*Angel of the North*










Taken today, I quite like it but doesn't deserve a thread of it's own so in here it goes.


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Carr Mill Dam by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Musee d'orsay by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Water beading in nature









Not my cat but it was just so cute that I had to take a picture.

















These pictures were taken on a Lumix TZ10.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

A couple from our weekend in London:










And our little boy half "in" a sculpture:


----------



## fizzle86




----------



## Perry

This was one of the first pictures I took - caught the reflection of the sun going down on the paintwork.


Mini Cooper S by Perry Giffin, on Flickr


----------



## fizzle86




----------



## coljshanks




----------



## dubber

Only off my i phone but i like it


----------



## Gleammachine

Had a little play around with some effects, but like the outcome.


----------



## Gleammachine

Couple of weather related, not the greatest quality.


----------



## B2ONGO

After exploring all of the features on my point and shoot I deciced to get my first SLR last month.

First attempt at light painting after being inspired by a few shots on here. This was taken over Culloden Battlefield on a long exposure and lit with an LED torch.

Next effort I'm gonna try and rig up a home made soft box for the torch using card, tinfoil and shower curtain


----------



## Big D Cro

It would look nicer without the van in the background, but the Porker looks rather nice IMHO.


----------



## pooma

B2ONGO said:


> After exploring all of the features on my point and shoot I deciced to get my first SLR last month.
> 
> First attempt at light painting after being inspired by a few shots on here. This was taken over Culloden Battlefield on a long exposure and lit with an LED torch.
> 
> Next effort I'm gonna try and rig up a home made soft box for the torch using card, tinfoil and shower curtain
> 
> View attachment 20061


Nice shot of a nice looking motor, Loving the subtle looking mods.


----------



## pooma

One I took a while ago and stumbled across today, bit of a play with it and I quite like it now.


----------



## DW58

Three rather different images from me:




























The first and third images did fairly well on the UK and European amateur exhibition circuits in the late 1990s.

Finally a grab shot taken yesterday evening at my front gate.


----------



## MattDuffy88

One from a few years ago now. Was just messing about with some light trails when I noticed a HGV coming...


----------



## wayne_w

After the surf has gone...










Maldives Oct 2011


----------



## Mick

Very nice MattDuffy, I like that :thumb:

any idea what your settings were?


----------



## EddieB

Forumula Renault from Croft in June


Formula Renault from Croft by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## MattDuffy88

Mick said:


> Very nice MattDuffy, I like that :thumb:
> 
> any idea what your settings were?


Thanks Mick 

Here are the settings:

Aperture: f2.8
ISO: 100
Focal Length: 5.8mm
Exposure: 15secs
Metering Mode: Multi Segment
No flash

Hope that helps


----------



## Adrian Convery

I'm only at photography about 3 weeks and haven't had much time to read up on everything yet but here are some of my favourites!


----------



## TheGav




----------



## TheGav




----------



## Mick

MattDuffy88 said:


> Thanks Mick
> 
> Here are the settings:
> 
> Aperture: f2.8
> ISO: 100
> Focal Length: 5.8mm
> Exposure: 15secs
> Metering Mode: Multi Segment
> No flash
> 
> Hope that helps


focal length 5.8mm? what lens was that with? (but yea, info very helpful, cheers, keep meaning to try this out)


----------



## bretti_kivi

around 30mm in 35mm-format money.

I'll explain that on the blog in a sec.

Bret

Edit: it's probably closer to 35mm, the explanation is here: http://kivikuvat.blogspot.com/2011/11/crop-factor-using-it.html


----------



## shaned14ury

A few taken from my travels, top one New York, second Hong Kong and the third is San Francisco.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mtxfiesta

god says no to abortion by martin woods, on Flickr


IMG_6568 by martin woods, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

St Pauls in a better light by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

IMG_8862 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Albert Dock, Liverpool by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Leemack

Remember - Im a total Noob

Just received a Panasonic GF2 with a 14mm pancake lens (Whatever that is :lol: )

Took a shot after playing around - Not to your standards in here but my 3rd photo with it lol so Im trying to learn


----------



## DW58

Lovely photo CC - it's over twenty years since I last had a Wirebanana take over my couch, but I still miss Trudi - a lovely doggit.


----------



## Leemack

Wired banana 

You aint kidding - Ive never ever known anything like it. She is completely mental. Like really bad.
Hard work but loyal and would die for us lot here. 

Seperation anxiety though - She screams if I even go outside for a ***


----------



## 028butlerboy

Nothing fancy, a pic of my chariot last week took on HTC sensation.










John


----------



## Ming

I know it seems a random pic but thedamp green moss was almost irridescent.
My camera is only a small compact but the result seemed OK
Its my background photo at the moment
I like 'odd' shots.








Ming the Photoboy


----------



## Laurie.J.M

A few from my recent college trip to Paris, the first one was taken at the Sacre Coure on a Friday night, the second is the Eiffel Tower (obviously), the third was taken in Montparnasse Cemetery (this is the cemetery Johnny Depp wants to be buried in) and the last is a Mclaren MP4-12C we happened to spot near the Champs Elysees.


----------



## PrestigeChris

took this recently after a day prepping our cars for a Pistonheads meet!


----------



## Buck

Here's one of my favourites

The Shambles, York.
Desaturated then tonemapped.


Shambles HDR and Tonemapped by Buck_68, on Flickr

And another...


Whitby Abbey at Night by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## wayne_w

I had a play with some filters during my recent holiday to the Maldives..










It looks like Photobucket has faded some of the colour as on my desktop the colours look a lot richer


----------



## Big D Cro

Autumn colors:


----------



## markbob917

taken at VW alltypes in bodelwyddan in '10









taken in pembrokeshire this summer


----------



## EddieB

Sunset in Wylam by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## scratcher

I liked this one from a trip to an abandoned farm house yesterday. 
Such a surreal building.

DSC05368 by $cratcher, on Flickr

And this.

DSC05323.1 by $cratcher, on Flickr
*Edit-What code do I copy and paste from Flickr? It's all new to me.

Found it


----------



## bretti_kivi

something I'm reasonably happy with; first time in the pool hall. ISO 5000, 1/500, f5, 300mm:










Bret


----------



## EddieB

ISO 5000 - i daren't go above 400 to avoid noise issues!


----------



## mtxfiesta

IMG_7375 by martin woods, on Flickr


the glasgow rush hour by martin woods, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Our lodger for the next few months.....


come out come out by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth




----------



## pooma

^^
I like that, great idea that's been well executed, only thing that threw me was the colour of the egg is a bit red and at first glance I thought it was a red smartie


----------



## EddieB

Edbooklessphotography.co.uk- by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth

Cracking shot that! Would have been tempted to clone the people with blue and red jackets out if it was me but im just being picky. Deffo a shot to be proud of


----------



## SteveTDCi

just messing about with the iphone4 camera and some free app ...










its nothing compared to some of the photos on here though, beading supplied by supernatural


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Nothing fancy.


----------



## scratcher

My first try at a panoramic shot. 5 photos stitched together in this one.


panoramic 1 by $cratcher, on Flickr

(if you click onto it and then zoom on flickr you can see it better, it get squished a good bit here)


----------



## Brazo

Woodsmill Quay by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro

One of my dogs (taken today):


----------



## Brazo

Sainte-Chapelle by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

EDBOOKLESSPHOTOGRAPHY.CO.UKIMG_0452hdr by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Breaking Dawn.


Breaking Dawn by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## alan hanson

MattDuffy88 said:


> One from a few years ago now. Was just messing about with some light trails when I noticed a HGV coming...


im all new to the camera world how do you go about achieving something like this?


----------



## Brazo

Andy_Wigan said:


> Breaking Dawn.
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


Lovely!


----------



## Ingo

This is one of my many favorite photos. This car may not look great but the power its got!!!(Tim Taylor Grunt!)


----------



## Buck

Brazo said:


> Sainte-Chapelle by Brazo76, on Flickr


Great shot Mark. Detail is excellent - felt drawn into the shot.


----------



## Buck

One Tree by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## samm

These are some that took on a deployment to the Falkland islands and South Georgia in the Antarctic.

Taken with an Eos 450D

The disused whaling station at Grytviken










Some of the local population



















A food delivery










And a random cloud shot










I have hundreds of other shots taken on this trip, it's trying to pick a favourite thats the problem.

Greg


----------



## Brazo

Buck. said:


> One Tree by Buck_68, on Flickr


Very nice Buck


----------



## Buck

A different shot - my first 'still life'


Past It! by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Rainbow Road by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Vmlopes

^^^^^ very nice


Look Into My Eyes by vmlopes (getting back in the swing), on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

And thats a lovely 'clean' portrait!


----------



## Brazo

York Minister by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Vmlopes

Morning Stroll Before The Rush by vmlopes (getting back in the swing), on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Stunning composition and colours. On closer inspection the tyre tracks on the beach are slightly distracting but I only noticed because I kept staring:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88

alan hanson said:


> im all new to the camera world how do you go about achieving something like this?


Sorry, Alan. It appears I missed your post 

All you need to do is a longer exposure (for the stuff I do I've found 10-20secs to be quite good) a mid range f stop (around 8, if the image is overexposed then increase the f stop and vice versa if it's underexposed) and a low ISO number.
Use a tripod as well to keeps the trails nice and smooth and manual focus if needs be 
You can also use the 'Bulb' setting if you like to get more control over the exposure time 

Matt


----------



## nogrille

Brazo said:


> Sainte-Chapelle by Brazo76, on Flickr


I saw this on Flickr the other day, didn't realise it was yours!

Sorry, but I couldn't help myself...IMO it needed cropping


----------



## Brazo

Thats very nice too! Tbh it was taken back in October and was rescued from my reject pile!

Another


Shadows by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Blyth by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth

Took this the other day from the front room window, not by any means technically good, but i like it for some reason


----------



## B2ONGO

Moy Church by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth

Nice hdr shot that. Suits the mono conversion well


----------



## Big D Cro

I like the texture on this one:


----------



## Buck

Stepping Stones by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## MattDuffy88




----------



## B2ONGO

I blinked........ by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Misty Morning by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro

Brazo: beautifull!

"Dirty" processing from today:


----------



## Brazo

Pastel Landscape by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Caught short without any gear but couldn't pass this sky...


Foreboding Firmament..... by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Big D Cro said:


> Brazo: beautifull!
> 
> "Dirty" processing from today:


I'm liking this Big D - processing suits the car. :thumb:


----------



## Big D Cro

B2ONGO said:


> Caught short without any gear but couldn't pass this sky...


:doublesho Astonishing!


----------



## Buck

^^ I'm liking both of those Mark. Good composition and processing. 


^^B2ONGO - that is a great sky. !!


----------



## snoop69




----------



## snoop69




----------



## Brazo

That is a great sky B2ongo, when you say you were caught short with no gear what did you use??!!!


----------



## Brazo

Filigary by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Swan Song by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B005TED-G

Offshore, Norwiegen Sector North Sea

Leaving Port









On the Job


















Taken with a Crappy Finepix S1


----------



## B2ONGO

Brazo said:


> That is a great sky B2ongo, when you say you were caught short with no gear what did you use??!!!


I had my camera but just the kit lens with no filters, tripod etc. Driving back from a site visit where I'd been using the camera to take progress snaps.

Heres another I took today of the Tay bridge in Dundee.


Tay Rail Bridge - Dundee by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro

Maximum attack


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Black on White by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Alex_225




----------



## B2ONGO

Loch Ness from Dores  by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr

A winter sunset over Loch Ness from Dores beach.


----------



## B2ONGO

Catching up with a few older shots from the last two weeks as I'm on holiday.


Into the unknown.... by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## pooma

2 cracking shots there B20NGO


----------



## Brazo

Love the sunset b2ongo, did you get any after the sun went down?


----------



## B2ONGO

I did mate but haven't got around to processing them yet. 

Had some of last years holidays to use up so I've been off work for the last couple of weeks. Wife working and kids at school has given me a bit of time to get out to play with my camera (explains my recent bout of photos on here :lol

The location above is probably my favourite spot for sunsets. You can see right down the Loch through the glen for almost 20 miles. The tourists all take the road on the other side of the Loch with tacky gift shops, pipers playing in laybys etc. Decent pub / restuarant there too so a must if anyone is ever visiting the Highlands.


----------



## magpieV6




----------



## pooma

Aww, what a lovely looking little kitty.


----------



## bigmc

pooma said:


> Aww, what a lovely looking little kitty.


Same colouring and markings as mine (Bentley)


----------



## magpieV6

cheers bud, she's is a pretty little thing!


----------



## Maxtor

A few might have seen this before.










Maxtor.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ That's clever!! :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO

Loch Ness  by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr

Another from Dores beach, snow in a long exposure.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

OT, but that pub i n Dores still going? Used to have the occasional pint in there many years ago. 

Nice shots these. :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO

Yeah, its still there mate. Decent food, a nice wee bar and some tables outside by the banks of the loch with one of the best views in Scotland. :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia

I really like this one, I'm no photographer and it was only taken with my old iPhone 4. It's my old car now but I still think it looks class for someone like me who is crap at taking photos lol.


----------



## AshD

Taken tonight out in the countryside


----------



## Rotrax

Taken with camera phone last year


----------



## Vmlopes




----------



## B2ONGO

Moray Firth Charleston by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro

Astonishing!


----------



## coljshanks

Cracking shot! HAve been along that road many, many times but not since I have owned my Dslr. I can see a wee trip to the Black Isle on the cards soon. You have found tons of cool places to get amazing shots up there.


----------



## B2ONGO

coljshanks said:


> Cracking shot! HAve been along that road many, many times but not since I have owned my Dslr. I can see a wee trip to the Black Isle on the cards soon. You have found tons of cool places to get amazing shots up there.


Thanks mate, most of the pics were ruined by the 4 legged dafty getting in shot lol


Redcastle Bulldog by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Lovely b2ongo


----------



## fizzle86




----------



## Guest

some fantastic photos on here, don't think mine can compare lol
the first one is from 2009, the second and third are both from 2010


----------



## Brazo

Tower Bridge by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## chunkytfg

My P+J. Well it was till rear ended another car and wrote it off!!! 










My Sparky! WOuld be a great pic if it wasnt for the land rover in the background!










The boys saying hello!


----------



## B2ONGO

Chanonry Point Lighthouse by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr

Was out here watching the dolphins show off this afternoon


----------



## coljshanks

.....AND a nice golf course all around it. Love it up there.


----------



## Brazo

Beautiful light b2ongo


----------



## ovolo

chunkytfg said:


> My P+J. Well it was till rear ended another car and wrote it off!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sparky! WOuld be a great pic if it wasnt for the land rover in the background!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys saying hello!


just a quick photoshop to get rid of the landrover :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO

Another Black Isle shot...


A Solitary Existance by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## steve from wath

just done a full corrcetion on a merc

posted here::http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250103

and this is my fave from that,taken with a fuji point n shoot,think im ready for a dslr


----------



## fezza




----------



## Brazo

St Pauls under the stars by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Buck

Nice shots B2ongo

Mark - loving the London shots - was it a recent trip? Any more to share?


----------



## Buck

Whitby Steps by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## chunkytfg

ovolo said:


> just a quick photoshop to get rid of the landrover :thumb:


THats amazing thanks:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Buck. said:


> Nice shots B2ongo
> 
> Mark - loving the London shots - was it a recent trip? Any more to share?



untitled by Brazo76, on Flickr


Light Trails by Brazo76, on Flickr


Speeding Boat by Brazo76, on Flickr


Four Customers by Brazo76, on Flickr


Building at night by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## ovolo

Brazo that first one is excellent loads of different colours. Very impressive thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Bike Nutter

One of my dog i took with my first dslr


----------



## Bike Nutter

And another of him not looking so cute :lol:


----------



## B2ONGO

Stumbled upon this abandoned cottage in the Black Isle. Looks to have been untouched since the late 70's - very creepy.


Farmers weekly. by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Vmlopes

Dusk by AJJ_Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Ming

Murphy was snoozing in the conservatory so took this


----------



## pooma

Aww, very nice but where is the "Ming the, *add comment here*" at the bottom of the post


----------



## tom_painter85




----------



## Ming

pooma said:


> Aww, very nice but where is the "Ming the, *add comment here*" at the bottom of the post


Sorry
Ming the forgetful


----------



## B2ONGO

Highland Boat Shed by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr

A frozen Loch Laide near Abriachan in the Scottish Highlands. The ice gave a great reflection.


----------



## B2ONGO

Clachnaharry Flip by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr

First try at a cut and flip. This ones of the mooring jetty at the mouth of the Caladonian canal, looking out over the Beauly Firth.


----------



## Vmlopes

The Cloud Maker by AJJ_Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Vmlopes

Double post..........doh


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## Vmlopes

Days Gone By by AJJ_Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

St Katherines Docks by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Vmlopes

One of the best bits of graffitti I have seen........


That Bathroom by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

^Very nice shot mate


Forest Fire by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Vmlopes

Great sunset is it???


----------



## Vmlopes

^^Great sunset mate.......


Golden 40secs by ajj_photography, on Flickr


----------



## scratcher

Love that sunset Brazo!


----------



## tom_painter85

Looks better in Flickr's photobox - should've put a frame on it really - I'll get around to it at some point


Suliven, Cul Morh, Cul Beag, Stac Polly by Tommy_Painter, on Flickr


----------



## bretti_kivi

something from the weekend: 








- Bret


----------



## coljshanks

*Loch Long at the weekend*

A trip up to the best Scotland has to offer!!


reflection by Coljshanks, on Flickr


----------



## R7KY D

South Africa 08-09 (Sanbona wildlife reserve)


----------



## B2ONGO

R7KY D said:


> South Africa 08-09 (Sanbona wildlife reserve)


Nice shot mate.

PS - are those Nike Vectors in your avatar? I was in the Nike sample shop near Stirling years ago and picked up two pairs of these for £7 each!! Both pairs seen better days now though (


----------



## Ming

Two recent ones from mr Ming
Pit workings of old Barnsley Main









And one of Murphy









Ming the snapper


----------



## B2ONGO

One of my two kids dolphin spotting across the Moray Firth...


Big Sister......... by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

B2ONGO said:


> One of my two kids dolphin spotting across the Moray Firth...


Has the other one got his/her eyes shut? [Sorry, couldn't resist.....]

Nice pic!!


----------



## B2ONGO

Lol yeah mate, the little one is only 13 months so not quite grasped the whole dolphin spotting thing )


----------



## Brazo

A Winters Tale by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## j1ggy

Here's a few photos of my countryside:
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.









Hope you liked it!


----------



## EddieB

Seaton Sluice by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## pooma

bretti_kivi said:


> something from the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Bret


I like this Bret, and the one you posted in someone elses thread, do you have a full set of them as I'd really like a look at what else you got.


----------



## EddieB

Durham by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Beach Huts by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## RaskyR1

I'm still a complete noob with my camera but I captured a few I liked of my kitty one day while she was enjoying some time outdoors.










She doesn't like her picture being taken.


----------



## Richarl_VXR

Here's mine. It was taken in the fairy garden at Cairnglaze caverns in Cornwall.









Charl


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## matgd

I hope this photo works! anyway heres my car on a run to glencoe last week.


----------



## scratcher

tried taking a few of a local church. Originally from the 1200's. So much history. 
I really want to go inside and take some more 


DSC05743 by $cratcher, on Flickr


DSC05717 by $cratcher, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Beeing by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Two or three shots I've taken recently.


Highland Sheep by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


The long walk. by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


The old boat house - Loch Farr by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Sheep ones great mate:thumb:


----------



## pooma

Brazo said:


> Sheep ones great mate:thumb:


Agreed, cracking shot.


----------



## B2ONGO

pooma said:


> Agreed, cracking shot.


Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## bob stone

Took this 2 weeks ago


----------



## jay_bmw

Still learning - hope this is okay


----------



## Brazo

Final Light by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## bretti_kivi

pooma said:


> I like this Bret, and the one you posted in someone elses thread, do you have a full set of them as I'd really like a look at what else you got.


Sorry, I missed this. Yes, of course I have a full set, they're directly on my 23hq page at www.23hq.com/bretti_kivi.

- Bret


----------



## slim_boy_fat

B2ONGO said:


> Highland Sheep by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


Loving that one B2ONGO, very 'Farquharson'-ish. :thumb:


----------



## Buck

A couple of mine taken or processed recently.


A Winter's Day by Buck_68, on Flickr


'Twins' II by Buck_68, on Flickr


'Twins' I by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## pooma

bretti_kivi said:


> Sorry, I missed this. Yes, of course I have a full set, they're directly on my 23hq page at www.23hq.com/bretti_kivi.
> 
> - Bret


Thanks Bret, loved looking through those, great set:thumb:


----------



## csjoh




----------



## B2ONGO

slim_boy_fat said:


> Loving that one B2ONGO, very 'Farquharson'-ish. :thumb:


Cheers mate, I'll need to go and google "Farquharson" now lol.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

See prints of some of his work here http://www.easyart.com/art-prints/artists/Joseph-Farquharson-2620.html - known for his paintings of sheep, often in snow/winter. :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO

slim_boy_fat said:


> See prints of some of his work here http://www.easyart.com/art-prints/artists/Joseph-Farquharson-2620.html - known for his paintings of sheep, often in snow/winter. :thumb:


Ah, cheers.

Heres a shot I took this weekend whilst down near Aviemore. Nice wee walk around the loch. Waited for ages for the dark clouds to open and cast some light on the shed.


Loch Vaa Boat House by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## ArcticVXR

Lizard love...


----------



## B2ONGO

Spent all day cleaning my new motor. Finished off with Wekstat Acrylic kit.


Audi A5 Spotback by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Nice motor Michael!


----------



## R7KY D

Great photo , Lovely car


----------



## Brazo

Weathers - changeable! by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Great shot Brazo, love the colours in this one. Do you know the surfers? I bet they'd love a copy of that.


----------



## Brazo

I don't Michael, they were just some randoms! Fog came down and robbed my sunset pictures but just for a moment produced some lovely colours!


----------



## Big D Cro

[/URL] Cygnus olor by Preininger_974, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## EddieB

Chemical Beach by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Open Water by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro

[/URL] keti2 by Preininger_974, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Brazo

Colours after Sunset by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

As said on Flickr, its a great shot that Brazo. Some great colours going on.


----------



## EddieB

Cambois by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Stunning Ed, maybe lighten the top right hand corner but top arrows sir:thumb:


----------



## EddieB

Brazo said:


> Stunning Ed, maybe lighten the top right hand corner but top arrows sir:thumb:


First sunrise with my hitech filters - immense!


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Nice shot that Ed, very moody sunrise!

One from me ...


In The Deep by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

nice foreground detail!


----------



## wayne_w

After a visit to the National Arboretum...


----------



## scratcher

In a camper at Volksworld show yesterday 


DSC05833 by $cratcher, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

St Mary's by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Composition works for me Ed:thumb:


----------



## Louise

Just taken with a point and shoot camera while I was in Barca!
Nothing special but I like it!


----------



## composite




----------



## Serapth

Not a fan of animal portraits usually but that is really good, would make a cracking canvas print 

Managed to get time to get out while the weather was nice earlier this week.

Sunset over the River Yarrow


----------



## Mick

not great quality as its from my mobile, but i like it nonetheless (although i will probably crop the far left out at some point):


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Passing The Time by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth

Really like that mate. Quite interested in shooting that kind of stuff but wouldnt know where to begin with the welding glass.


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Serapth said:


> Really like that mate. Quite interested in shooting that kind of stuff but wouldnt know where to begin with the welding glass.


Thanks, once you've done a couple of shots and worked out the process of setting the white balance, focusing etc it becomes as easy as taking any other shot. Definatly give it ago :thumb:


----------



## TheGav

One of my first pictures with my new FZ100


Acorn_1 by G4V_HD, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Gav if you click on the share button and select the bb code you can do this


Acorn_1 by G4V_HD, on Flickr


----------



## TheGav

Brazo said:


> Gav if you click on the share button and select the bb code you can do this


Cheers mate, was just trying to work it out.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Woodking

Bear with me guys, new to all this!










Guernsey Reservoir with my Sony :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO

A few from my first night out with my new 10-20mm sigma.


Loch Ness Sunset, Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


Loch Ness, Scottish Highlands. by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


Lochan an Eoin Ruahda - Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## DW58

B2ONGO said:


> A few from my first night out with my new 10-20mm sigma.
> 
> 
> Loch Ness Sunset, Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Loch Ness, Scottish Highlands. by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lochan an Eoin Ruahda - Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


Lovely pix from a great lens. I love my Sigma 10-20mm - hopefully it'll soon be seeing plenty use on our three-week European road-trip at the end of this month.


----------



## B2ONGO

DW58 said:


> Lovely pix from a great lens. I love my Sigma 10-20mm - hopefully it'll soon be seeing plenty use on our three-week European road-trip at the end of this month.


Cheers - road trip around Europe with a camera sounds great. Take plenty memory cards!!


----------



## Ming

Helping my mate research his book and i took this of a derelict church we visited on the border of Hadrians Wall









Ming the considered


----------



## Joech92




----------



## tenyearsafter

Few I took in Oxford a while back


----------



## DW58

Ah, the Radcliffe Camera and University Museum, those take me way way back. 

Not a criticism, but there's something rather strange about the depth of field and perspective in the museum interior pix - what kit did you use?


----------



## Woodking

Love those, and I'm guessing 'Tilt and Shift'? Meant to make everything look small and like a picture of a model?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt-shift_photography


----------



## DW58

I was wondering if it was something along those lines, but T&S lenses are pretty few and far between.


----------



## Woodking

DW58 said:


> I was wondering if it was something along those lines, but T&S lenses are pretty few and far between.


Post photo work using software then perhaps? I'd like to try some of that myself if I find out what software is good to do T&S.


----------



## Multipla Mick

There's a tutorial here http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/photoshop-tutorial.php on how to do tilt shift in photoshop. There are quite a few sites around that you can upload your photos to and do it online, or download dedicated software that allows you to get the effect without buying the lenses, which aren't cheap I don't think. Cracking effects to be had doing this though.


----------



## Woodking

Multipla Mick said:


> There's a tutorial here http://www.tiltshiftphotography.net/photoshop-tutorial.php on how to do tilt shift in photoshop. There are quite a few sites around that you can upload your photos to and do it online, or download dedicated software that allows you to get the effect without buying the lenses, which aren't cheap I don't think. Cracking effects to be had doing this though.


Thanks Mick, appreciate that :thumb:


----------



## tenyearsafter

Glad a few of you enjoyed the photos. Yep, they are tilt shift style, but done in photoshop not with a proper TS lens. Taking photos from an elevated viewpoint looking down on the subject does help reinforce the illusion of looking at a miniature. The link Mick provided above is the way I do them.


----------



## DW58

Interesting to know how you did it - sorry to say I'm not convinced that it really works, mainly because the depth of field is so way off, I'd rather have seen the miniaturisation with all in focus.


----------



## adf27

Cedar Key, in Florida:








Beautiful :argie:


----------



## tenyearsafter

It is definitely a Marmite technique; I posted some shots on another forum a year or so ago & got some very agitated responses from people who didn't like them. Some photo buffs also get very worked up if you call them Tilt Shift unless they were taken by an actual TS lens. That's why I make sure I call them TS style.


----------



## tenyearsafter

Two of my riding buddies taken last summer out in the Alps


----------



## TheGav

P1000249 by G4V_HD, on Flickr


----------



## TheGav

P1000262 by G4V_HD, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Leanach Cottage, Culloden Battlefield near Inverness.


Culloden Battlefield, Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Dunlichity Cows - Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Two cracking shots there B2ONGO! Especially like the cottage.

One from me:


Streaming Smooth by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Like the Cow Shot Michael and I love the composition of the Waterfall Andy but maybe benefit from mono as the water is dirty?


On Sunset West by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth

Thats a cracking shot, composition and lead in lines are bang on


----------



## B2ONGO

An old bridge over the Clunie Burn between Braemar and Glenshee. Probably one of the best drives in Scotland if you ask me.


The Old Bridge by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

That's a cracker Brazo. I love the reflected colours and the light on the sand ripples.


----------



## EddieB

Northumberland Sunset by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Nicholas

Butifull shot Ed, impressive love the colour


----------



## B2ONGO

A room with a view. by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr

Not a bad view to wake up to.


----------



## Andy_Wigan

OutReach by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

A couple from Gloucester Quays


Gloucester Quays by Brazo76, on Flickr


Albert Warehouse by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Kev_mk3

some gorgeous photos here


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Some cracking night shots there Brazo. Love the reflections in the first.

One from me:


Mellow Yellow by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Experimenting with my new filters....


Nairn Beach - Scottish Highlands (explored) by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Adamk69

We got some very arty detailers on this forum!!


----------



## Brazo

Seems a tad dark in the foreground Michael, can you add some fill light?


----------



## B2ONGO

I did try Brazo but was getting a lot of noise when I was trying to recover it. 

I was hoping to get a sunset shot but just as the sun was dipping a huge blanket of cloud floated in and killed everything. This was an earlier one that I happened to take. 

Its all a learning curve with these filters, looking back I probably should have used a hard grad with the straight horizon. Using the soft grad with the sun so low has left the foreground a bit dark. 

I still like it though.


----------



## EddieB

IMG_1941 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## CODY

*Flamer*


----------



## CODY

*beemer*


----------



## CODY

*going fast*


----------



## neilb62

The Snowdon Horseshoe from Capel Curig, taken in March this year would you believe!


----------



## Andy_Wigan

B2ONGO said:


> I did try Brazo but was getting a lot of noise when I was trying to recover it.


I personally don't mind the foreground being a tad dark, as there are some nicely lit rocks to break it up. Good use of the filters to make a cracking shot. The only thing i'd do is clone out the green/red flare on the rocks and the bird in the top right. But, other than that its a lovely shot.


----------



## B2ONGO

Cheers. 
Looking back I should have taken out the flare. I quite liked the bird and even contemplated cloning in another two lol.


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Jepsons by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Like that one Andy:thumb:


----------



## scratcher

Playing with my hamsters today while cleaning their house.


----------



## B2ONGO

This was taken from an old timber jetty on Long Loch, a lovely little place tucked away in Perthshire.

I was lying on the jetty trying to get a low angle when a huge fish lept out of the water and splashed right beside me - almost [email protected] myself and nearly dropped the camera into the loch.

Anyway - I'm not too sure about the comp and was tempted to pull it in from the sky and a bit off the left??


Long Loch Boathouse - Sidlaw Hills, Auchterhouse, Angus by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Dunstanburgh Castle


Dunstanburgh Castle by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## ianrobbo1

just my bike!!


----------



## bigmc




----------



## rob_vrs

Time attack round 1 - Cadwell Park
First ever proper session with my DSLR


----------



## The Cueball

I quite like these 2, so thought I would post them up! :lol:



















:thumb:


----------



## mnight

Can't believe the detail in this


----------



## spursfan

Took this photo of a Lilly last year from my pond at home, photoshopped it to colour and black,


----------



## Krash

Under the Bridge by Ashley Krohnen, on Flickr

cragside  by Ashley Krohnen, on Flickr


----------



## Dannbodge

P1040125 by Dann Bowdery, on Flickr


----------



## Spannertail

Beading I the wife's car after one coat of autoglym egp


----------



## Hardsworth

while driving over pennines towards the lake district


----------



## B2ONGO

Caught a nice sunset over at Hopeman beach on Saturday.


Hopeman Beach Sunset - Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Excelent shot B2ONGO and very well exposed. Great foreground interest with a sky to match.


----------



## CODY

Flamer


----------



## Naddy37

Taken a few years back at Flying Legends at Duxford.


----------



## BeeDubz

My first ever pic with my dslr, I think it looks good , although others may disagree lol


----------



## MattDuffy88

This is taken looking up at the tyre from lying on my back.


----------



## Multipla Mick

A mate dropped round the other evening on his bike, and wanting to practice a bit more with flash, I wizzed off a couple of photos, one of which was this.
I might shoot this bike again, and get it posed properly rather than just making do with the way he parked it.










The hefty vignetting was added in Elements afterwards to reduce the effect of the busy background. What I should've done is put the camera on manual and under exposed the scene, then used the flash to expose the bike correctly. I was using the flash manually anyway so bit of brain fade there. Less yabberin', more concentratin' in future! 
This was also a single RAW shot, triple processed, then lobbed in the Photomatix HDR blending machine, but with the effect toned right down.

Canon Eos 450D
EF-S 18-55 kit lens
430EX II
Coffee and Jaffa cakes


----------



## adf27

I took this one holiday in Devon









Handheld with a Sony A200 with a Tamron 200mm lens @ 200mm


----------



## EddieB

IMG_1303 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_0103 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Some nice updates guys!


----------



## Andy_Wigan

The Approaching Storm by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Nice one Andy - like that a lot! 

Some cracking photos uploaded recently in this thread!


----------



## Brazo

Like the simplicity Andy and the movement in the clouds has been captured well, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## rob28

I did a photoshoot last night at a local greenhouse and this is may favourite of the night. It's had a fair bit of tweaking but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Multipla Mick

Brazo said:


> Some nice updates guys!


There certainly are, and I like how movement has been captured in various ways in the photos above.

Love that flower too Rob :thumb:

Damn smart ass computer... alright clever clogs, no photos above now :wall: The photos on the previous page :wall: :lol:


----------



## EddieB

IMG_2723 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## adf27

I love that sort of photo ^^^


----------



## Brazo

Lovely Edd


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Spot on that Ed. The exposure is just right for the water, and I love the detail in the very bottom waves. Nice one.


----------



## Derekh929

EddieB said:


> IMG_2723 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Stunning pic


----------



## rapala

i just like all the different greens in this photo


----------



## adf27

A few of my favourites:

Iconic sunset in Cedar Key, Florida

DSC07749 by adf2729, on Flickr
The new World Trade Centre, a crane building it, and a plane 

DSC06869 by adf2729, on Flickr

A rock.... :lol:

DSC09067 by adf2729, on Flickr

An Osprey vs a wave

DSC07632-2 by adf2729, on Flickr

And a little birdy jumping

DSC09542 by adf2729, on Flickr


----------



## ianrobbo1

Charlie, one of my snakes having a trip around the garden, and a quick snapshot at Bridlington.



















I thought go on it's your bike so here it is again!!


----------



## mnight

My holiday in salou that ends Tuesday


----------



## Brazo

Contrast of White on White by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Rush by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## mtxfiesta

not been on here in ages but heres a couple of things ive been up to since i was last on


a visit to jurassic park by martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_1139 by martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_1049 by martin woods images, on Flickr


IMG_0137 by martin woods images, on Flickr


----------



## Serapth




----------



## B2ONGO

Took this on my way to the second Munro summit on the Liathach ridge in Torridon.


Liathach - Torridon Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## TheMattFinish




----------



## Brazo

Nikkor by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

River Ness Sunset - Scottish Highlands by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## TheGav




----------



## Brazo

Hoodie by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Hardsworth

Causey Arch, Co.Durham


----------



## B2ONGO

We had this swimming pool all to ourselves on Sunday afternoon.


Loch Farr - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Clevedon Pier by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Furryroo

not very artistic, but still a cool picture in my eyes


----------



## Tisgreen

This guy was so close to the car window........... he hated me.....I could just tell!


----------



## Brazo

One, Two, Three by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Grommit

Last year at the fort William WC downhill. Be back again in June.


----------



## Titanium Htail

I am new to this would giving speed and settings, help others like me.


----------



## EddieB

One of many from Jim Clark Rally - will be uploading them slowly onto Flickr over the next week

Below was taken with my landscape lens! Sigma 10-20


IMG_2360 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## bretti_kivi

Titanium Htail said:


> I am new to this would giving speed and settings, help others like me.


I presume you mean: "I am new to this. Giving speed and settings would help me learn"?

You won't get them from everyone as that's part of the deal of learning...you should be able to read shutter speeds from the result.
Another point is that stuff like the last shots from Brazo aren't possible without additional gear, so camera settings alone won't help. Let's not go into what happens after taking the shot.

one from me from Sunday morning: 









Sigma 100-300 on Pentax K5.

- Bret


----------



## Natalie

I was just looking through my photobucket and found this one 









Always makes me smile when I see it


----------



## EddieB

Sunset on the floor by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## robsonj

GR33N said:


> Merryn_B&W by The_Ben_Green, on Flickr


Lhasa Apso ?? , got one just like him


----------



## Multipla Mick

More HDR Marmite from me. The tatty village phone box and remnants of the street party.


----------



## Tisgreen

Natalie said:


> I was just looking through my photobucket and found this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always makes me smile when I see it


Reminds me of this one..... my eldest daughter :thumb:


----------



## Furryroo

Did your daughter just wake that kangaroo up or something? either that or its really high


----------



## Tisgreen

I am not sure if she is imitating the roo or the kangaroo imitating her


----------



## bretti_kivi

from yesterday's jaunt out to Evo...










- Bret


----------



## Pezza4u

Took this Monday night from my kitchen window around 8:30pm so it was almost dark. My flat is surrounded by trees but the woods are about 1/2 mile away. Not what I was expecting to see when I looked up!


----------



## chris l

Took this at the weekend. Just got my camera last week so just starting out but i am pretty pleased with how it came out.


IMG_0446.jpg by Chrisl1688, on Flickr


----------



## bob stone

Took these with my mobile up Healy's pass in Ireland















I know the car is dirty but had driven from Scotland to cork the day before


----------



## bildo

My camera is far from the best and I'm not a very good photographer either. First time I've taken it for a drive since I did a full correction detail, been sat in the garage for two weeks waiting for the sun! I'm not great at capturing reflections, but I got this shot which I quite liked:


----------



## Rogc

Photo taken the other day at Tintagel Castle










Hope you like it.

English Heritage website


----------



## Brazo

Pink and Blue by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Blyth South Beach Long Exposure by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## mart.

Rogc said:


> Photo taken the other day at Tintagel Castle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> English Heritage website


I was in Tintagel this weekend, fished from that rock today !


----------



## mart.

my view of it......


----------



## KEV BUX

just out and about the other day, local spot where i take the car for pics.


DSC_0009 by KEV BUX, on Flickr

and some water lillies in the river which came out quite well.


DSC_0003 by KEV BUX, on Flickr


DSC_0001 by KEV BUX, on Flickr


----------



## Marto

Kruger National Park, South Africa


----------



## wayne_w

Here are a few from the Cosford Air show.
Taken on a Nikon D90 with Tamron 18-270 lens, definitely need a better, faster lens for air shows..
Not professional standard by any means..


Red Arrows in the storm by waywal, on Flickr

Battle Of Britain Memorial Flight. Lancaster Bomber, Spitfire by waywal, on Flickr

Typhoon FGR4 by waywal, on Flickr


----------



## ovolo

A favourite of my mine of my wife and youngest daughter from a recent holiday we had AND its my first to be chosen for Flickr Explore  !!!


Sunset & Silhouette by Whitto27, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Congrats on the explore, which number?


----------



## Hardsworth

View up the Tyne


----------



## Andy_Wigan

GateWay by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## ovolo

Brazo said:


> Congrats on the explore, which number?


#136 yesterday mate. Is it ranked ? cause if it is im not as made up as when i first realised it was on. :lol:


----------



## Brazo

ovolo said:


> #136 yesterday mate. Is it ranked ? cause if it is im not as made up as when i first realised it was on. :lol:


500 photos a day are 'explored'

Yes they are ranked on a complex logarithm based on favourites/views/groups and tags.

If your picture is explored at a higher number it will be on the first/second page on something like flickriver which will generate more exposure for you than say tenth page as not everyone can be bothered to scroll down.


----------



## EddieB

Nice photo and congrats on the explore. Never got one myself but know quite a few peeps who've had a number of them. Must be doing something wrong!


----------



## Brazo

EddieB said:


> Nice photo and congrats on the explore. Never got one myself but know quite a few peeps who've had a number of them. Must be doing something wrong!


I think its pretty random when you look at some of the explored pics!

If you wish to be explored I would try the following. Title and tag the photo. place it in 4-6 groups but not ones ,like flickr central!

The ones I have had explored have had a higher faves to views ratio. Doesn't have to be mad but I find if you get 5-8 faves with only say 20-30 views that sometimes enough to lift it off.


----------



## Hardsworth

Taken from my seat at the Blink182 concert at MetroRadio Arena


----------



## ovolo

Brazo said:


> 500 photos a day are 'explored'
> 
> Yes they are ranked on a complex logarithm based on favourites/views/groups and tags.
> 
> If your picture is explored at a higher number it will be on the first/second page on something like flickriver which will generate more exposure for you than say tenth page as not everyone can be bothered to scroll down.


Brazo you've just shot me down in flames and burst my bubble. Gutted ;0) lol


----------



## Brazo

Why? You did well mate! It's 500 out of 3-4 million


----------



## ovolo

Brazo said:


> Why? You did well mate! It's 500 out of 3-4 million


That's ok then it's not bad odds ;0) :thumb:


----------



## tom_painter85

Quite pleased with this one from Cosford Air Show last weekend


Typhoon FGR4 - ZK333 by Tommy_Painter, on Flickr


----------



## wayne_w

Very good pic Tom, I certainly need more practice & a better lens 

Wayne :thumb:


----------



## EddieB

One from test session at Croft today...


IMG_7168 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Tumbling Through by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Walton

Couple from me :wave:





































Thanks
Walton


----------



## RaskyR1

My 1yr old Maltese pup Bella, which my wife and I rescued from a shelter...apparently she had been kenneled in a basement and had never been outside before...

...needless to say she loves being outdoors now and has LOTS of energy!










Her new older brother, Gizmo.


----------



## B2ONGO

A Highland Holiday - Loch Ness by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Benn

These two i like... Sadly the size and quality is reduced.

Portsmouth harbour at night..










And my car.


----------



## Serapth

I see 5 stud conversion and big brakes...whats under the bonnet?


----------



## Lespaul

Anybody got a light?










Taken yesterday as the torch came past work

Darren


----------



## Raymond Lin

All *@ F/1.4*


----------



## cossierick

Younger bros M3 that we gave a good clean last week.










Thanks rick


----------



## GrantB5

I have only just noticed this thread and I have only had my DSLR around 3 weeks. Thought I would post up a couple pics. I own a Canon 500D and any help would be appreciated. Thanks


























A few I took at a wedding yesterday..


















































Hopefully keep up with this thread now I know about it


----------



## B2ONGO

From yesterdays walk along Loch Assynt - light wasn't great.


Assynt Stag - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Raymond Lin




----------



## Andy_Wigan

*Sleepless*

After a 2am start and a 2 hour drive to catch the sunrise at Llandudno.


Sleepless by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

I "think" the horizon needs straightening Andy but thats a lovely shot :thumb:


----------



## Benn

Serapth said:


> I see 5 stud conversion and big brakes...whats under the bonnet?


Well spotted...

From my Mag feature shoot and one from a show last month with a few changes
2lt Turbo lump from a Calibra, ph2 software with hybrid turbo, 6 speed gear box with Quafe LSD diff fitted, smoothed bay with fully hidden wiring loom and lots more (see my spray wax thread for other pics)


----------



## npinks

I only got my first DSLR today, which was bought from JDizzy on here

Thought I would share one of my many many photos, which for someone new to photography, and no prior experience of PS CS5 came out ok


Little Connifer by npinks, on Flickr


----------



## bretti_kivi

from yesterday at a lake... (like that brings the number of possible locations down...!)










- Bret


----------



## Serkie

I quite liked the symmetry of this one...


----------



## Raymond Lin




----------



## npinks

My Angel Delight by npinks, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Brazo said:


> I "think" the horizon needs straightening Andy but thats a lovely shot :thumb:


Cheers Brazo, the horizon is straight (i've checked it 3 times lol). Its the lens distortion on the pier that makes it look off - i've got to drag it back into PS and fix that. :thumb:


----------



## Ming

Yukon Canada June 2012
Quiet lake taken with my £50 point and shoot








Look in the top right and you will see a canoe with two people in it. It was the two guys we went on holiday with but it gives a perspective as to size
Ming the Explorer


----------



## Ming

LOL
Posted about 6 pics, remembered that it was only one per thread, went back and deleted 5 only to look back and see that folks have posted loads
Oh well ho hum
ming the Absent minded


----------



## Ming

Here is another then








moody shot








Action shot








Possibly my favourite








Ming the wanderer


----------



## Naddy37

Taken a few years ago now while down at Duxford.


----------



## simon burns

Some top quality photos here:doublesho


----------



## nick.s

Serkie said:


> I quite liked the symmetry of this one...
> [TREE PHOTO


I do like lines in photos, loving yours!

I took this one down in one of the boathouses at Chatham Dockyard a few years back, dad and I took a bank holiday outing to play with his new camera.










And this one, whilst nothing special appeals purely do to the linear aspect of it


----------



## Brazo

Raymond Lin said:


>


Thats really nice mate, I hear from another member that your quite handy with a camera and it shows:thumb:


----------



## nortonski

neilos said:


> Taken a few years ago now while down at Duxford.


Nice shot


----------



## Andy_Wigan

*So Little Time*

Shot at St Marys Island, Whitley Bay while over to visit family.


So Little Time (*Explored*) by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

*Watching The Waves*

And, another from St Marys Island in Whitley Bay. On the island itself this time while my girlfriend and her little sis are stood on the edge of the rocks.


Watching The Waves by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## cossierick

Andy_Wigan said:


> Shot at St Marys Island, Whitley Bay while over to visit family.
> 
> 
> So Little Time (*Explored*) by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


Thats stunning mate

rick


----------



## EddieB

Some nice shots there Andy - give us a shout next time you're over in the North East. Some cracking locations to shoot seascapes - so lucky to have them on my door step!


----------



## Brazo

Andy_Wigan said:


> Shot at St Marys Island, Whitley Bay while over to visit family.
> 
> 
> So Little Time (*Explored*) by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


Lovely mate:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan

EddieB said:


> Some nice shots there Andy - give us a shout next time you're over in the North East. Some cracking locations to shoot seascapes - so lucky to have them on my door step!


Cheers Ed. Will do! And yea, I was only over tue/wed/thur seeing family but the couple of hours I was 'allowed' out to tog were great. Its so much better than the west coast for seascapes.


----------



## Philuk

Some of my recent car favorites 

BDC Round 3 by Philuk56, on Flickr

VW Scirroco by Philuk56, on Flickr

and one of my favorites 


A171 Scarborough - Whitby Road by Philuk56, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

LucyJamesCarriage by GMediaUK, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Over The Stepping Stones by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## tom-coupe




----------



## EddieB

Got a couple of very similar shots to the below but none in the mist or with the rings on the Tyne Bridge - mono was the only way with such flat contrast!


Fog on the Tyne by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## RaskyR1




----------



## EddieB

I managed to get some sort of sunset!


Before the cloud arrived! by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Seaton Sluice Sunset by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Multipla Mick

Some seriously good photos in this thread, shame then that I'm about to drag the average down 

A couple from a brief wander this morning.










Foxglove I think that is ^^










Now, never mind all the poncey plants that gardenists prattle on about, bloody Roses, Geraniums, Aunty Rhinums and Veryspacious Linoleums and all that waffle, they might look nice, but that's it, as plants go, they are one trick ponies. Ponces. Lightweights. This chap above ^^ is a hero among plants <getting misty eyed> a plant we should all salute <plays Land of Hope and Glory and stands to attention> a plant that keeps all those organisers of Slimming World, Weight Watchers and Chubber Land slimming clubs in jobs, a plant that keeps us from going hungry and gives us half of our favourite national dish, the humble but heroic Potato! Don't ask what model Potato that is, King Edward or Dutch Elm or whatever, I've no idea, but a plant, and a flower, worth saluting! Let's see you make chips or tasty lightly salted snacks out of your poxy lace cap Geraniums or your Cottoneasters eh Titchmarsh!

:lol:


----------



## Brazo

Pastel by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## gdarbyshire

*Tyne Bridge & The Sage*


----------



## Buck

Here's Harry...


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI

A few of my favourites from Modified Live at Knockhill


Honda Civic Cup - Knockhill 086 -1 by -John_R-, on Flickr


EDC - Knockhill 42 (2) -1 by -John_R-, on Flickr


Time Attack - Knockhill 500 -1 by -John_R-, on Flickr


Time Attack - Knockhill 261 -1 by -John_R-, on Flickr


Time Attack - Knockhill (2) 286 -1 by -John_R-, on Flickr


----------



## nichol4s

My kids (twins)




























Go easy I'm still learning :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Very well done with the kids looking at each other


----------



## B2ONGO

Little Cantray - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

A bit blown out at the sun but still quite like it.


----------



## B2ONGO

Philuk said:


> and one of my favorites
> 
> 
> A171 Scarborough - Whitby Road by Philuk56, on Flickr


Awesome.


----------



## Derekh929

B2ONGO said:


> Awesome.


Very nice pic and great road:thumb:


----------



## Buck

B2ONGO said:


> Little Cantray - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr
> 
> A bit blown out at the sun but still quite like it.


Liking that. I have a few shots where the sun is blown but if I used any more filters it darkens the sky too much. I think the hot spot adds to the shot. :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Middlesbrough College 2 by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## steview

Great picture buck looks a very nice building


----------



## rob28

A couple from last night. It's amazing what you can achieve with some wire wool, a bloom whisk, a 9v battery and a dog lead.



















OK - one more. I'm in the middle of the orb and this one was taken on the point and shoot by the wife.


----------



## Buck

Nice shots Rob - you remind me that this is yet another thing I want to try out!


----------



## Multipla Mick

More crap from me, no posing the bikes or positioning them or whatever, just larking about really, as you do.

My mate with the big ar5e Beemer came round to pick up the photos I took t'other night, so couldn't resist a quick muck about...










^^ Shot straight into the sun (which is almost in the very top of the frame), using the 430EXII on the camera at full belt to try and counter all the light coming my way. (When he hits main beam with that lot even the sun feels inadequate...) Should've waited until he got on the thing so I could get a shot of it level, but never mind...

Then he beggared off so time for a quick pan/zoom...










I tried to focus in on the BMW badge on the side, but none of the shot has come out in focus. I've done a few of these zoom shots and normally can get the centre sharp and focused (like in the GS grill in the one above), but not this time. No asking him for another go, he was off down the road like a well kicked cat...

Then Mush next door parked his old Ninja (man's bike this...) on the path, so I grabbed the other flashes and fired off a few shots, as I'm still practicing with all this strobist guff. This is a crap photo, make no mistake about that, lighting hot spots, poor composition etc, messy background, but I'm pleased with the lighting, almost... The top of the bike, particularly the screen, is under lit, but I had one gun aimed at the front of the bike, and the other two at the side and back which was in hefty shadow. I needed another flash gun!










So, it may be a crap photo, but it pleased me as I'm starting to get somewhere. What I need is more powerful flashes, but this was mid day sunshine, so very strong sunlight to deal with.

Two tax discs, as the expired one he can't get off apparently  Oh, and yes, he does know about the spelling mistake on his van too, illiterate signwriters are everywhere :wall: :lol:


----------



## Hincey

One I took this afternoon while taking a stroll along the canal in the city


----------



## Buck

'Twins' I by Jaume Plensa by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Lovely Buck, simple and clean.


----------



## Ninja59




----------



## ivor

took these at work last night with my new works camera a fujifilm xP250 as I need a camera that's not fragile lol


----------



## Nanoman

Taken with my new DSLR (first proper camera) 
1 Casino Square, Monte Carlo








2 Villefranche








3 Gemballa MIG-U1, Casino Square, Monte Carlo


----------



## Marto

Don't remember where this was taken.....


----------



## Marto

A few more from South Africa:


----------



## Marto




----------



## Marto




----------



## Marto




----------



## EddieB

Formula 1 - Hungaroring by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Serkie

Couple taken in the Algarve whilst on holiday.


----------



## Rogc

Taken at Caple Le Ferne


----------



## Brazo

NIce updates, especially the wildlife:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Stormy Beach by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Modmedia




----------



## Raymond Lin




----------



## pooma

^^
Love that, cracking pic:thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

pooma said:


> ^^
> Love that, cracking pic:thumb:


x 2!! :thumb:


----------



## Grommit

x 3 !!!


----------



## Multipla Mick

X4, love the light and shallow depth of field, as well as the moment it's captured.


----------



## wayne_w

Taken with my bargain lens..Nikon 28-80 F3.3-5.6


Crocosmia by waywal, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Lighthouse in a Storm by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

I know it's more than 1 but here's 3 photos I took today, all unedited..


My pal Scooby by GMediaUK, on Flickr


My pal Scooby by GMediaUK, on Flickr


My pal Scooby by GMediaUK, on Flickr

A good little mate of mine at home lol


----------



## Dan Clark

Couple of snaps from a recent camping trip - shame I didn't have my tripod with me. All pics with a 350D.


----------



## B2ONGO

multipla mick said:


> x4, love the light and shallow depth of field, as well as the moment it's captured.


x 5


----------



## B2ONGO

Beach huts in Scarborough.


Beach Huts by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

Beach huts in Blyth.


Blyth Beach Huts by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## gm8

Taken loads of pics of my kittens , but really like the way this came out.


----------



## dubb

IMG_8631 on Flickr.

Needs a detail though :lol:


----------



## pooma

Took this one a few months ago










I've been fighting with myself on this car for a week now whether to keep or get rid due to a few issues, even using poor ncap ratings to try and convince myself to sell on and have something safer, tonight I've decided she is staying with me so wanted to share a photo of her.


----------



## GrantB5

VendromeLogo by GMediaUK, on Flickr


----------



## npinks

A couple from today

Neville Hill Depot by npinks, on Flickr


Leeds RC Cathedral by npinks, on Flickr


----------



## rob_vrs

Took this at goodwood festival of speed


----------



## gdarbyshire

*Swan & Water Droplets*


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Some belting shots on this thread now!

A couple from one evening last week when a few of us headed to catch the sunset at Crosby. Photographers ... always in the bloody way 


Waiting, Patiently by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


A Matter Of Time by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Raymond Lin




----------



## gdarbyshire

*Sunset & Rockpool*


----------



## EddieB

St Mary's Graeme?


----------



## RP Stevie

Took this last night at the model flying. One of the guys Hangar 9 Carden Yak 54 with the smoke on. Lovely model.










Thanks

Stevie


----------



## gdarbyshire

*B&W St Marys Island*


----------



## B2ONGO

A couple of recent ones....

An experimental shot of my daughter, PP wise I'm trying to emulate an instagram lomo look by desaturating the reds and adjusting white balance.


Brooke by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

A local Loch near Inverness.


Loch Farr Fishing Boat - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Strathmore

not the best quality of photo, sun was starting to go down and camera on wrong setting but still like it


----------



## B2ONGO

^^^ Glamis Castle - A spot I know well. Used to live in Auchterhouse and do a lot of cycling around there. Great backdrop for a car pic.


----------



## nichol4s




----------



## ShiningScotsman

Not anywhere near the standards on here and taken on a phone but a lovely view none the less.

Loch Awe in Scotland at the weekend


----------



## slim_boy_fat

B2ONGO said:


> A couple of recent ones....
> 
> An experimental shot of my daughter, PP wise I'm trying to emulate an instagram lomo look by desaturating the reds and adjusting white balance.
> 
> 
> Brooke by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Nice shot, but *imho* the prominence of her elbow detracts from the overall composition.


----------



## B2ONGO

slim_boy_fat said:


> Nice shot, but *imho* the prominence of her elbow detracts from the overall composition.


No worries mate, thanks for your input. Thats why I post them here - not fishing for compliments but honest opinions :O)

Heres a couple from the weekend.

First ones under exposed a bit to try and keep the rainbow colours.

Second is an old abandoned cottage I've visited before but decided to go back to help out a friend who is a writer and was looking for some shots.


Loch Dughaill - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Farmers Weekly - Revisited by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

I like farmers weekly!

Processing on the first one is a little odd, I take it its all in focus and you have tried to blur the background in photoshop? I say this as the image has that 'zeiss' 3d effect but the giveaway is the far hill on the right is actually in focus (strangely) as a lot of detail can be seen, whereas the hill on the left is a blur!


----------



## B2ONGO

Brazo said:


> I like farmers weekly!
> 
> Processing on the first one is a little odd, I take it its all in focus and you have tried to blur the background in photoshop? I say this as the image has that 'zeiss' 3d effect but the giveaway is the far hill on the right is actually in focus (strangely) as a lot of detail can be seen, whereas the hill on the left is a blur!


It was actually all shot in focus. The "blur" is good old Scottish Highland rain I think lol. I twas raining hard but just as it stopped from behind me I took this. The trees off in the distance are still in heavy rain.

Edit - I did sharpen the boats up - maybe that explains the 3d effect?


----------



## pooma

Just a quick pic took to celebrate her being back on the road


----------



## Adrian1759

First post on here - probably a bit personal but thought it was a good shot


IMG_7852_edited-1 by The BigChap, on Flickr


----------



## RP Stevie

A few more from me.

Not everyone's cup of tea but definitely tickled my fancy last night when I was photographing it! Big (near 3 metre) Carden Yak coming past at low level with the smoke system in full flow.





































Macro attempt. Forest Flame:










A friend's GSXR:










Thanks

Stevie


----------



## ianrobbo1

just for the grin factor,


----------



## buckas

Sneak peak - one of my favourites from yesterdays wedding










5D3/24-70

cheers

drew


----------



## mtxfiesta

not been on in ages heres a selection of what ive been up to


IMG_5631 by M W images, on Flickr


paul conlan by M W images, on Flickr


fords a3 by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_5561 by M W images, on Flickr


mark pollard by M W images, on Flickr

and my fave from the year so far


Honda's new venture in to flight by M W images, on Flickr

and lots more on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/


----------



## EddieB

love that first shot martin!


----------



## Brazo

Wash Day by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## jimbo1

awesome picture Brazo :thumb:


----------



## cbr6fs

Snapped this while out hiking last night


----------



## jimbo1

very nice m8


----------



## B2ONGO

A year to the day since I bought my first SLR.


Lochindorb - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## pooma

Loving that B2ONGO:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Very nice Mike! Not sure if its worth a selective dodge on the top part of the stones where the grad has made them a touch darker.


----------



## cbr6fs

pooma said:


> Loving that B2ONGO:thumb:


+1 absolutely stunning pic

Here's another pic i snapped while out hiking today


----------



## B2ONGO

Brazo said:


> Very nice Mike! Not sure if its worth a selective dodge on the top part of the stones where the grad has made them a touch darker.


Yeah, cheers. Its noticeable on the upper part of the log too. I'll have another fiddle with it.


----------



## An03dro

My car after a wash


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spursfan

Here's a picture i took in 2010 at Paphos airport on the flight back home.
Could see the sun going down and managed to get my camera just at the right time, mjind you i had to more or less lay on the floor so that the sun was blocked by the plane, it's come up pretty well i reckon..


----------



## cbr6fs

spursfan said:


> Here's a picture i took in 2010 at Paphos airport on the flight back home.
> Could see the sun going down and managed to get my camera just at the right time, mjind you i had to more or less lay on the floor so that the sun was blocked by the plane, it's come up pretty well i reckon..


Well worth it, fantastic pic :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP

Here's a couple from me


----------



## spursfan

MonkeyP, love the car picture..

Kev


----------



## B2ONGO

Agreed, I love the car shot. 

My Mrs has a convertible and I've been meaning to try and shoot a long exposure with lights overhead in a similar style.


----------



## MonkeyP

Cheers lads,

Was a bit of a dodgy set as the camera was in front of my face! ;-S


----------



## mtxfiesta

a recent one from me


IMG_6695 by M W images, on Flickr


IMG_6671 by M W images, on Flickr

rest of the set here http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinwoods/sets/72157631597802553/


----------



## wayne_w

New car, an excuse to get the camera out & play..


----------



## mtxfiesta

one from sunday


----------



## rob_vrs

First attempt at a sunset. Taken with a Canon 1100D - 55-250mm


----------



## cbr6fs

Beautiful pic Rob


----------



## mtxfiesta

remmo at 1/25th by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## VXR.Tom

Got a fair few from the FIA World Endurance Championships @ Silverstone this year.
































































and just a final one of my car


----------



## Big D Cro

A few from this weekend...


----------



## kennym999

DSCF0295 by kennym999, on Flickr


DSCF0494 by kennym999, on Flickr


----------



## JamesG89

IMG_3564 by CJGREEN., on Flickr

Rest of the set here


----------



## Brazo

Portrait of a Deer by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Colin_Clean

There was a little northern light action tonight so I went out somewhere nice and dark to see what I could capture...


IMG_0209 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


IMG_0201 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


IMG_0215 by Murray 1986, on Flickr

I think I might have knocked the tripod in this one as it's not as sharp as I would have liked, but I did catch a meteor falling so that's quite cool.


IMG_0221 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## Colin_Clean

Here's a composite of my earlier aurora shots.


----------



## Serapth

I went to Anglezarke this morning to shoot some sunrise shots,on this rare occasion the weather actually held out


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Took these in July. Had this baby for 2 days & went to Carlisle for a looong drive in it before I got my own Golf later that month!


----------



## PJS

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Took these in July. Had this baby for 2 days & went to Carlisle for a looong drive in it before I got my own Golf later that month!


Quoted to edit links for images.


----------



## coljshanks

Olympic stadium by Coljshanks, on Flickr


----------



## WP-UK

These are a few from a trip to Austria a couple of years ago back when I was more involved with photography and ran a website etc. sadly work meant I had to let go a bit but it was brilliant fun. Was good to meet the people performing the jumps and get to know them, photography really is a great way to meet people


----------



## Elliott19864

Took this today in Durham using the new panoramic feature on my 4s, I love it.


----------



## WP-UK

CupraElliott said:


> Took this today in Durham using the new panoramic feature on my 4s, I love it.


Nice! It's a great feature actually! Only discovered it last weekend


----------



## pooma

^^
I know the spot well, was raging down there the other week



















And a bit further along by The Radisson


----------



## Elliott19864

Woah, knew it was flooded by all the drift wood and the way the bushes were on the sides.


----------



## Ming

New camera so combining my two pleasures.
Cleaning my car and taking pictures of it!!



























Just some pics

Ming the Chilled


----------



## Dannbodge

From three lotus shop on regent st. Taken on my s3


----------



## EddieB

I am going through all my motorsport stuff and re-editing / deleting a load of them off Flickr. Here is one from my trip to Budapest in the summer. Probably could have been a bit sharper but hey ho... still learning 


F1 - Red Bull by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Elliott19864

Another one taken today with the 4s.


----------



## B2ONGO

Loch Faskally - Perthshire by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

Loch Faskally Bridges.


----------



## Natalie

DSC_1565 by badger_girl, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Autumn Begins by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

From Sunday


Passing Ships by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Sluice Sunrise by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Buck

*Faith*

A shot I took for a competition - my son posing and a conversion to B&W in SilverEfex Pro with added grain effect


Faith by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## chris l

Took these today. Still new to all this but got a 50mm 1.8 for my birthday so wanted to try it out. Fairly happy with them.


IMG_1511 by Chrisl1688, on Flickr


IMG_1495 by Chrisl1688, on Flickr


IMG_1501 by Chrisl1688, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.

Chris


----------



## cbr6fs




----------



## chris l

Another one.


IMG_1516 by Chrisl1688, on Flickr

Chris


----------



## DMS

Not up to the standards here but I took this on our recent visit to Centre Parcs. I had the camera lens against the patio door glass and this little fella was just the other side. This was taken with a Samsung compact


----------



## DMS

My car at JAE this year


----------



## Brazo

Ocean Village by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Natalie




----------



## Brazo

Tall Ships by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## lobotomy

DMS said:


> My car at JAE this year


I like how the light source has cast down on the grass/car... would be cool to maybe "snoot" the source so you don't get the halo trail above the car...


----------



## DMS

lobotomy said:


> I like how the light source has cast down on the grass/car... would be cool to maybe "snoot" the source so you don't get the halo trail above the car...


A friend took this with his SLR on an exposure of 30 seconds I think?

Im starting to get into photography and really want to invest in a bridge camera as wont be able to afford an SLR.

When I first started I would just point the camera and shoot. Now im looking for angle's and specific pictures


----------



## Mean & clean

Here is one of my best photos ever, taken at Edinburgh Zoo.



I was really pleased with it as it was taken through a glass window and was one of my first attempts in full manual mode.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pooma

Nice pic, stunning animal.

I love cats, have 2 pet cats and I think big cats are awesome creatures, took this at south lakes zoo, basicly a chicken nailed to a telegraph pole, the climb was effortless for this beast.


----------



## Brazo

First day of the rest of my Life by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Dannbodge

Just taken these out of my flat window looking across Portsmouth to Gunwarf Keys


IMG_0278 by Dann Bowdery, on Flickr


IMG_0253 by Dann Bowdery, on Flickr


IMG_0272 by Dann Bowdery, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Beach Huts by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## mtxfiesta

one from today


IMG_8133 by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## ovolo

Went along to the local firework Display but as my SLR is away getting repaired I only had my iPhone with me. I took a couple of shots but this is my favourite.


Surreal by Whitto27, on Flickr


----------



## Maxtor

Brazo said:


> Ocean Village by Brazo76, on Flickr


WOW! That works for me, well caught mate. :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO

Digger by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Azonto

Taken today with iP5


----------



## B2ONGO

Sunrise at Elgol in Skye - a pretty amazing place.


Elgol Sunrise - Skye by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Multipla Mick

Disgusting weather out, sat at home wanting to take some photos, but what of? Well my scruffy old boots, still wet from pooch walking seemed the answer. Dozy beggar should've spotted the line caused by the cupboard doors and moved the boots.Can't be bothered now to go and clone it out 

Canon G7, Nissin Di622 flash gun, Yongnuo wireless triggers, Opteka 1/8 flash grid. Slight vignetting added in Elements to darken the near corners.


----------



## Naddy37

Nice shot Mikey. Refreshing to see something unusual thats not normally photographed.


----------



## Aps-direct




----------



## Aps-direct

Ness, Isle of Lewis


----------



## GrantB5

My first ever long exposure, can't wait to get my new camera next year and start getting some lenses.


Deptford Thames by GMediaUK, on Flickr

Taken for 30 seconds f/22 on a 500D with a standard 18-55mm kit lens

I'm in love with the long exposure thread on here  need to get some tips for sure


----------



## GrantB5

MJ Tribute Act by GMediaUK, on Flickr

First time taking pictures of 'someone in action'. MJ tribute act if anyone can't work it out. Sorry for the watermark, don't have this after editing without watermark lol :wall:


----------



## EddieB

Chemical Beach 17 mm 2.5 sec at f - 13 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## coljshanks

frozen River Ayr by Coljshanks, on Flickr

One of the very first photos I took with my first DSLR. A couple of years ago down at Ayr.


----------



## B2ONGO

A Whole in One. by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

A few rain spots but quite liked this one.


----------



## Brazo

Wow, just brilliant.


----------



## nick.s

Impressive rainbow shot!


----------



## robz

Latest from me 


Xmas Bear by Robz Design, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

A couple from yesterday


St Marys1331 -30.0 sec at f - 13 - 17 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


St Marys1349 -4.0 sec at f - 13 - 17 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Found compostion a bit tricky - trying to get a line into the lighthouse was near on impossible as the lines in the rocks all go North East and I was shooting South East...


----------



## White-r26

Ground zero taken on my iPhone 5


----------



## Big D Cro

One from this morning...


----------



## adlem

Some awesome photo's in here! My mum is tempted by some for a canvas in the lounge!


----------



## B2ONGO

A couple from yesterdays drive over the Bealach Na Ba.


Russell Burn, Bealach na Ba, Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Bealach na Bà - Applecross Peninsula by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## wayne_w

EddieB said:


> A couple from yesterday
> 
> 
> St Marys1331 -30.0 sec at f - 13 - 17 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> 
> St Marys1349 -4.0 sec at f - 13 - 17 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr
> 
> Found compostion a bit tricky - trying to get a line into the lighthouse was near on impossible as the lines in the rocks all go North East and I was shooting South East...


Absolutely stunning images, these are what I aspire to achieve by the end of this year!!
Did you use a filter? If so, could you share your approach & set up please?

Thanks very much,
Wayne


----------



## wayne_w

B2ONGO said:


> A couple from yesterdays drive over the Bealach Na Ba.
> 
> 
> Russell Burn, Bealach na Ba, Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bealach na Bà - Applecross Peninsula by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


The panorama picture looks fantastic, almost like you could fall into it!!

Thanks for sharing,
Wayne


----------



## Brazo

Lotus by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Wayne - I used a Lee 0.9 soft ND, Hitech 0.9 hard ND and a Kood 0.6 ND.
You'll defo be able to get shots like this in 12 months - I only started shooting sunrises/sunsets 12 months ago... helps to get a good one now and again. A bit like this one this morning 


Newbiggin 4.0 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## wayne_w

Cheers Ed, that one's a definite wall hanger :thumb::thumb:


----------



## putzie

not a high quality picture but made me laugh


----------



## Brazo

That's lovely Ed! Really nice.

One from last year, uploaded yesterday and on explore today!


Bicycles by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Great abstract image Brazo!

One from me ... my first Explore of the new year.


Shiver by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

thats a corker too Andy!

Not the first time we have shared space on explore! Big up the DW boys 

Whats this reverse grad you talk of is it the one Michael (Windrunner) had with a small central nd area?


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Brazo said:


> thats a corker too Andy!
> 
> Not the first time we have shared space on explore! Big up the DW boys
> 
> Whats this reverse grad you talk of is it the one Michael (Windrunner) had with a small central nd area?


Cheers mate! I've no idea (nor know anyone who does) know how Explore works but its nice to be in there every now and again 

Yea: http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-hitech-100x150mm-nd-reverse-graduated-0-6-filter/p1533479

So goes top to bottom of the filter, say 1stop graduates to 2stops then to 0 - if that makes sense. Its good for use when theres a break in the cloud along the horizon at sunrises and sunsets.

You can acheive the same by using ND grads mixed together, some the right way and some upside down to get a central band darker. But, the reverse grad just makes things easier - just alot of money for only occashional use.


----------



## EddieB

I want to get a reverse grad but find that my hitech hards give a red tinge to my photos. The other manufacture that does reverse grads are Singh ray and they are £££


----------



## B2ONGO

Cracking shots lads. 

Congrats on the explores too. 

When I first opened my flickr account I had a few shots explored but not a sniff since.


----------



## B2ONGO

EddieB said:


> I want to get a reverse grad but find that my hitech hards give a red tinge to my photos. The other manufacture that does reverse grads are Singh ray and they are £££


I picked up a 2nd hand one with no name on it at a car boot sale (along with a shoe box full of other bits and bobs) for a couple of quid last year. It works well for sunrise shots etc. In the same box was a 72mm hoya CPL which retails at about £65 lol.


----------



## Guest

my first attempt a digiscoping


----------



## Brazo

South Quay by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## MA3RC

I had a DSLR (Nikon D3100) for xmas, still getting used to the settings etc, but here's a few of my favourites so far:


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## MA3RC




----------



## MA3RC




----------



## npinks

One taken of my brother Dog Zac


Zac Portrait by npinks, on Flickr


----------



## mtxfiesta

one from today


the shard in the clouds by M W images, on Flickr


----------



## BMW - AL

They're not very arty but I took these on my phone of the car in the snow  love the colour against the white.




























Hope you like them  and sorry if this thread isn't meant for this sort of photo.

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Andy_Wigan

A nice selection of shots on here now, some are superb!

Another of mine ...


"Come Fly With Me, Lets Fly ..." by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Natalie

Thought I'd try out the camera on my new phone


----------



## Saamm93

No professional photography but the view is beautiful


----------



## LeadFarmer

Taken with my iPhone5


----------



## Brazo

A Still Night by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## LeadFarmer

Brazo, just been looking through some of your photos on Flickr. Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Spot the Birdy by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

Baosbheinn - Loch bad an Sgalaig (it was more difficult to spell than photograph) Exposure blend of two shots.


Baosbheinn - Loch bad an Sgalaig by Michael~Ashley (busy), on Flickr


----------



## LeadFarmer

Brazo said:


> Spot the Birdy by Brazo76, on Flickr


I like that one. Lots of birds to be seen, but so easy to miss. I count 29, with the Bullfinch taking centre stage :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT

TAKEN ON MY PHONE, I QUITE LIKE IT.


----------



## gordonpuk

Opps!


----------



## B2ONGO

Slioch - Near Loch Maree. Despite its formidable appearance its actually a pretty tame walk to the top.


Slioch - Loch Maree, Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley (busy), on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## EddieB

Robin by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Another bird shot!


Cheeky Chappy by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Dave KG

Fav pic of the dog


----------



## EddieB

Quayside2186 February 08, 2013 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Mullan




----------



## okcharlie

One of my faves taken a couple of weeks ago in the snow on the drive.


----------



## shaqs77

Mullan said:


> View attachment 28539


I've worked on that


----------



## tenyearsafter

One from Les Deux Alpes last summer


----------



## gav1513

Mullan said:


> View attachment 28539


from around leicester are we? the victory show is in the feild next to my house, makes for an interesting couple of days at home


----------



## pooma

The view from the living room window of the house I stayed in last week, stunning place and really regret not taking the dslr


----------



## sristeve

this is a picture I took last year from caravan no were near as good as some of your pictures but its my favourite picture I have take


----------



## ovolo

*Valentine's*

Don't forget it's this Thursday or it'll be :tumbleweed:


Love Is In The Air by Whitto27, on Flickr


----------



## mutch




----------



## Fiesta-125

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Buck

For a competition that I entered...


The Value of Pi(e) by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## Mullan

gav1513 said:


> from around leicester are we? the victory show is in the feild next to my house, makes for an interesting couple of days at home


No mate from raf Fairford last year


----------



## pooma

A couple I took yesterday, dust specs all over so need to get the sensor cleaned, want to get down to the same spot when the skies are a bit more colourful.


----------



## Jord

Really like that first pic pooma, I want to get down to the beach some time and play around with my slr, never seem to get the chance when my friends are free though


----------



## MA3RC




----------



## Mean & clean

Taken at Edinburgh Zoo during a Valentines visit...



Really pleased considering it was taken through a window with people getting in the way.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EddieB

Charleys Garden 2198 February 17, 2013 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## polsonm87

Thurso Bridge by Martin Polson, on Flickr

Check out my Flickr for more and let me know what you think, cheers.


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## Buck

EddieB said:


> Charleys Garden 2198 February 17, 2013 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Really like that one Ed

Was ther much post-processing on it? Love the detail on the foreground


----------



## lobotomy

A couple from the last couple of weeks:


St Mungo's Cathedral by Adrian, on Flickr


Nuala by Adrian, on Flickr

Quite happy with the second as getting my 22month old to sit still for more than 2sec is a miracle in itself!


----------



## EddieB

Cheers Buck - PP wise I spend no more than 5 mins on my photos.

My workflow

1 - Sharpen the image and apply automatic lens correction
2 - add a touch of vibrance, contrast and clarity - not much just a touch 
3 - then adjust the shadows/highlights/whites/blacks etc in this i've knocked back the highlights and bumped up the shadows.
4 - in this image i've done some selective editing on the stack increase the exposure a touch

And that's about it  - takes me no more than 5 mins to edit.


----------



## Brazo

Edd there seems to be a lot of colour noise in the distant rock and in the sky?


----------



## kempe




----------



## Benn

Photobucket has reduced the quality... But i took this at the weekend..


----------



## B2ONGO

Sunset over Loch Ness, taken with a 300mm lens and 2x convertor - these mountain tops ae about 30 miles away.


Sunset Loch Ness by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

thats a stunner Michael 


Jack by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

We've had a bit of snow up here 


IMG_2428 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_2387 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Still by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## coljshanks

Turbine sunset by Coljshanks, on Flickr


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## cbr6fs




----------



## Pandy

Raj by Pandy100, on Flickr


----------



## Bustanut

Here's my attempt. His name is Baxter.


----------



## Kriminal

My bootl-lid  :


----------



## Mike vas

Pure muscle


----------



## Nanoman

Hope this doesn't show up huge...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nick_mcuk

Nanoman you should try some exposure stacking on that beading shot...it would look awesome


----------



## Nanoman

nick_mcuk said:


> Nanoman you should try some exposure stacking on that beading shot...it would look awesome


What's exposure stacking? That pic was with my S3... here's an attempt with the DSLR.









If anyone is wondering it's the SLK after a 3 stage machine polish wearing C1.5 after a spot of rain.


----------



## B2ONGO

Clachnaharry - Scottish Highlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## Brazo

Untitled by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Ming

Our murphy


----------



## Brazo

Lens testing my Carl Zeiss 16-80 vario sonnar, used with a 3 stop ND filter and a 2 stop grad ND filter.


Exposure by Brazo76, on Flickr


Celestial Sunrise by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Jordi17

Just new to photography, got my first ever camera in February ( Nikon Coolpix p510 )


----------



## Dannbodge

I was bored queuing for TFS at santa pod this morning so got the DSLR out and starting taking randoms.


----------



## coljshanks

Glenfinnan monument and Loch Shiel by Coljshanks, on Flickr

Had a wee weekend in Balachulish and I've always wanted to go and see the Glenfinnan monument and viaduct..


----------



## Fiesta-125

Ming said:


> Our murphy


Left photo is spit image of my boxer!

Also looking at doing some moon shots, what's required for this I use a D3000 with kit lens 18-55 and 55-200 so fair range,

Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RP Stevie

I took this the other day of our 11 week old boy Jenson. Eventually getting him to smile!


Jenson Scott by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

This was an attempt at a self portrait.


Self Portrait by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

And another one from a while back at my other hobby - model flying. This was one of the pilots catching his plane in mid flight (making the plane hoover).


SRS_8289LR by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

Zero movement here but I thought it was fun - tiny helicopter in a huge hangar.


SRS_5368 by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr

Between Me and the Pilot was the caption for this.


St Angelo MFC Indoor Flying by Exif Data | Stephen Scott, on Flickr​
Sorry for posting so many - intended to just post the photograph of the wee lad and found the others on my Photostream!

Stevie


----------



## pooma

Outside looking in










Gave the car a wash in failing light, putting my gear away in a much littered garage, bikes and all kinds in there, and the poor car looked like it was thinking, hang on is that not where I should be.


----------



## B2ONGO

Couple from the last week or so...


Loch Pityoulich by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Old Kirk - Nethy Bridge by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Monkeyboy

3 photos from the last 3 weeks .....


----------



## Brazo

The Scoop by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## buckas

Very nice image that matey, lovely exposure control, composition and colouring - TSE lens?


----------



## Brazo

Thanks mate, nope to tse, just 16mm far enough back and some vertical correction in Lightroom!


----------



## EddieB

not been out in ages - so popped out last weekend to do night trails - motorsport season kicks off for me on Saturday so you'll see lots of motorsport stuff from me from now until October time.


Ed Bookless 2996 13.0 sec at f - 16 35 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## snoop69

*Big Hug From Sister.*

Caught this at a hockey tournament.
Winning teams keeper gets a rare hug from his sister 


Herne Bay Rhc-bw-1 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

2 of my faves from last week


Ed Bookless 1-1000 sec at f - 1.8 85 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Ed Bookless 3640 1-60 sec at f - 18 120 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## TonyH38

Just like to say what great photographs, thanks to all the photographers.


----------



## Brazo

See you've treated yourself Eddie, supposed to be one of the sharpest lenses on the market that 85


----------



## LukeWS

Only messing about on the iPhone with my fish tank but i think they came out ok


----------



## A4Lad




----------



## Nova




----------



## Monkeyboy

Luanda from the air, surprised the phone was catching the props so well


----------



## EddieB

Brazo said:


> See you've treated yourself Eddie, supposed to be one of the sharpest lenses on the market that 85


Yep - I love the lens but don't use it much.

I got it for the odd wedding I do as it's meant to be good in low light but I find my Sigma F2.8 17-50 out performs it in low light.

However - When I've got the space I love it and it's even long enough to use at the track on a crop sensor.

It'll be epic when I go full frame later this year...


----------



## id_doug

This was a quick one I took on my iPhone using Instagram looking down into the bottom of an empty Peroni bottle. Not sure why but I really like it


----------



## KEV BUX

Tornado gr4 at conningsby the other week.


----------



## Aly




----------



## EddieB

7 trees-3 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## White-r26

My mums springer, 4 years old in June.


----------



## Brazo

Two by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## B2ONGO

The Sanctuary - Isle of Skye


The Sanctuary - Isle of Skye by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Brazo

Catch me if you can by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Nanoman

From a recent trip up north... sorry for spamming!

Glenfinnan Viaduct









Rusty anchor outside hotel









The roads were amazing...









Like this one but...









Can't decide if I prefer this one to the one above


----------



## R7KY D

Went to Colchester Zoo at the weekend Took loads of pics but I particularly like this one


----------



## Brazo

Caught Sunset/twilight at a scene I have been to previously but this time returned with my Tokina 11-16 to go W-I-D-E


Go Wide by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## CODY

*Shakey Byrne.*


----------



## B2ONGO

A few from last week. (sorry about the tags but since starting a facebook page I have noticed a few pop up on sites etc without my permission, I know this wont stop it but at least its something)


Glen Docherty - West HIghlands by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Washed Up by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Beach Huts - Hopeman by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Incoming - Hopeman Beach by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Really like the first one Michael, stunning light


----------



## pooma

Brazo said:


> Really like the first one Michael, stunning light


Got to agree with that, stunning shot.


----------



## B2ONGO

Cheers guys - its one that everyone takes passing through the road West as there is a wee car park. iIve taken the same shot a few times but on Sunday the light was dancing around the glen through the rain clouds - tried my best to capture the shafts of light coming down like torch beams - doesnt really do the actul scene justice.


----------



## Brazo

On the same night as above I captured this one, my fave!


Scooped by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## pooma

Very nice Brazo, really like your work, really strong lines In the city stuff, loved the cable car a few pages back.

Being a snowboarder it was strange to see the cable car against what looks like a sky scraper.


----------



## jimbo1

Taken from a trip to Canada last year


----------



## jimbo1

Taken a few months back, finally got some time to process some images


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## mart.




----------



## ivor

took this after washing it and giving it the once over with FK425


----------



## EddieB

BGT8792 120 mm 1-5 sec at f - 18 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Natalie

Snapped this on my phone the other day.


----------



## LSpec

Tikal 2 por LSpec, en Flickr


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## SurGie

Here is one of mine.


----------



## Brazo

Diagonal by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## trailertrash

*It's behind you!*

This was a visit to Busch Gardens Florida last year. I just love this image, it's probably one of my all time favourites.


Its behind you by trailertrashav, on Flickr


----------



## bigbadjay

The skies of manchester i thought this might be a one off pic
Taken with htc onex+


----------



## ZetecEmma

possibly my favourite shot I've ever taken


----------



## White-r26

My view from work at the minute in Christchurch, building a house in the hills


----------



## Megs Lad

Andy_Wigan said:


> Nice shot that Ed, very moody sunrise!
> 
> One from me ...
> 
> 
> In The Deep by A-D-Jones, on Flickr


this is amazing what a shot !! the water :doublesho wow


----------



## rob28

Our breakfast companion for the last couple of days.


----------



## Ross




----------



## ChrisST




----------



## Kash-Jnr

Up at Loch Lomond with the SWMBO today!


----------



## Nanoman

I'm really chuffed with the way this one turned out - pure luck rather than skill. Believe it or not all I have done is re-size the original which was taken from a moving open top bus. Absolutely nothing has been changed from original yet I think it looks like a drawing rather than a picture.


----------



## Monkeyboy

Rock climbing


----------



## ivor




----------



## teamdirtydog




----------



## Natalie




----------



## Brazo

Skeleton by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Dannbodge

IMG_0597b by Dann Bowdery, on Flickr


----------



## Monkeyboy

Lower Largo


----------



## HiDefinitionUK

Taken with my Canon SX50HS this was taken through wire fencing with no cropping or any photoshop


----------



## Monkeyboy

Great shot


----------



## cossierick

Barclay said:


> Wow guys, i am glad to see that here are many members who are involve in photography because I also love photography. and here is my best shot which I took about a month before. Please share your views about the shot.


Very very nice. What more is there to say !!!!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Driving past Old Trafford (2 June 2013.)


----------



## DavidMelv

By far one of my favorite pictures..


----------



## danny-wax

*some beading and reflection shots*

first time i have machine polished my car some beading and reflection shots


----------



## cossack

my griff



holiday in kanderateg switzerland


----------



## Ford

just a few


----------



## Naddy37

'Sally B' at Flying Legends.


----------



## Stewartfinley

Just taken some product shots and am reasonably happy with them.


----------



## EddieB

Not done much landscape recently so popped up the coast on Friday.


Blunder by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Also took this a couple of weeks back which I like...


Great Park Sunset by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## zsdom

RAF Waddington 363 by justdom1, on Flickr


----------



## Buck

Chiaroscuro:se by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## Ross




----------



## Brazo

Red Arrows by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## ivor




----------



## lobotomy

Hope you don't mind, but just to show what a little bit of curves and sharpening can do (2min literally!)


----------



## Stewartfinley

In the Garden


----------



## EddieB

PT9573 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## ivor

Lobotomy don't mind at all that was just the raw exported without touching up


----------



## t1mmy




----------



## m1pui

Alicia Keys 03 - Newcastle Upon Tyne by puihungma, on Flickr


Alicia Keys 05 - Newcastle Upon Tyne by puihungma, on Flickr


P1030673 by puihungma, on Flickr


Beamish Feb 2013 by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## m1pui

and just for a bit of fun, lol


Spider by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB

Some corkers there m1pui


----------



## Davie




----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## m1pui

Taken at Sunderland Airshow on Friday night. Was at work so didn't plan to take any photo's, heard them say they were doing a slow fly-past so just picked my camera up as is and took it.

Panasonic GX-1 14mm pancake lens.
ISO 200 & f5.6


Red Arrows - Sunderland Airshow by puihungma, on Flickr

Same pic with a square crop


P1000425_sqcrop by puihungma, on Flickr

EDIT: Only just spotted the wire (for the loudspeakers) cutting across the bottom, hadn't seen that before now!


----------



## m1pui

Just watched the Red Arrows opening the Saturday display. 1pm start in glorious sunshine makes it difficult to shoot, but they're not hideous i guess.

All taken with GX-1 and 45mm lens this time.


Red Arrows - Sunderland Airshow by puihungma, on Flickr


Red Arrows - Sunderland Airshow by puihungma, on Flickr


Red Arrows - Sunderland Airshow by puihungma, on Flickr


Red Arrows - Sunderland Airshow by puihungma, on Flickr

For bit of a light comparison, this was the slow fly-past for this afternoon.

Red Arrows - Sunderland Airshow by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

Sunset over the Severn by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## KEV BUX

Like this shot. Took it today at raf lakenheath. Weather was sh**e! Lol


----------



## Johnny_B

Few photos from the newcastle (co.down) Festival of flight) Some of them are not mine some are the girlfriends


----------



## Johnny_B

whoops .. sorry for the pics being so large


----------



## ian68

Nice sunrise as I left work last week


----------



## Shariain

View attachment 33371


Taken @ Inveraray using iPhone so not the best quality.


----------



## CK888

m1pui said:


> Alicia Keys 03 - Newcastle Upon Tyne by puihungma, on Flickr


Love the lighting and pose. Well capture:thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Upright by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

One from today just up the road.


----------



## Brazo

Spinnaker Tower by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## Chris 9-5




----------



## neilb62

An E46 M3 at the BMW festival at Gaydon a couple of weeks ago...



Not bad for a 69 quid cheapie lens off Groupon!


----------



## Benn

Nicely taken too^


----------



## Shiny

Barnacles....where's me bike?

Snapped at Llanfairfechan on my S100 whilst walking/sinking along the beach with the kids yesterday.


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## steve204me

Steve.


----------



## Big D Cro

Flying low...


----------



## _007_




----------



## Benn

Brazo said:


> Spinnaker Tower by Brazo76, on Flickr


Ah you've been down my way, taken from the gosport side... Fantastic photo.


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## CalpolTypeR

Quality bokeh Big D :thumb:


----------



## s29nta

Big D Cro said:


> Flying low...


Great shot:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Natalie

Just treated one of the wheels to some Slickrims sealant


----------



## buckas

bit of 2.8 bokeh fun this evening :thumb:


----------



## ian68




----------



## Brazo

buckas said:


> bit of 2.8 bokeh fun this evening :thumb:


Cough* Got that in a landscape version *cough


----------



## buckas

Hah, unfortunately no - lol. Will do some new ones :thumb:


----------



## EddieB

Here's couple of my Juke - need to get some brollies and a couple of stands so I can do some off camera lighting this winter!


PT8975 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


PT8967 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


PT8962 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

One of the key things with photographing cars is the setting... I happened to get these 2 after sunset up at Bamburgh Castle. I keep meaning to go out and do some more but just not had the time!


PT9073 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


PT9070 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Wout_RS

Long time that I've taken and processed some photo's,

but this weekend it was Knokke Zoute Grand Prix, so I had to take my camera with me.


Twins by Wouter Dieryck, on Flickr


991 GT3 by Wouter Dieryck, on Flickr


----------



## Brazo

buckas said:


> Hah, unfortunately no - lol. Will do some new ones :thumb:


Dress tyres first:thumb:


----------



## somethingwitty

A bit blurry but not too bad I think for handheld


----------



## Adam_P

Dragonfly Portrait by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Adam_P

One from today


Hunting Kestrel by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## minnnt

Good ode Kez. 

Nice ahot Adam.


----------



## Wout_RS

Frédéric_01 Mini shoot by Wouter Dieryck, on Flickr


Frédéric_01 Mini shoot by Wouter Dieryck, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## V3nom




----------



## TT55BLK




----------



## EddieB

Couple from St Mary's yesterday - probably one of the most photographed lighthouses in the world!


St Mary's by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


St Marys by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Natalie




----------



## spiros




----------



## Benn

Lovely colour^


----------



## B17BLG

A few rig shots, by no means a PS expert


IMG_9635 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_9065 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_9059 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8721 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8676 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_8667 edit by Ben Grace, on Flickr

Before processing picture with my cheap rig setup


IMG_8663 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## B17BLG

IMG_5521 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_5525 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## Benn

Fantastic photos^(rig ones) Would love to build a rig. Is yours a modded tripod?(looking at last photo)


----------



## B17BLG

lol its a tripod jubilee glipped to a gazeebo leg held onto the car by a dent puller and a vice with suction cup!


----------



## Benn

Awesome, i might have to try that...


----------



## B17BLG

Not amazing shots but some I caught of Kobi!


IMG_0768 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0767 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0765 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0764 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0763 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0761 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0759 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0754 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0748 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0681 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0650 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## VXR.Tom

Your dogs so cool Ben! Need to meet the little fella.


----------



## marc147




----------



## B17BLG

VXR.Tom said:


> Your dogs so cool Ben! Need to meet the little fella.


He pretty much stopped Chester high street at the weekend! Was embarrassing!


----------



## Adam_P

Meadow Pipit by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Black Tailed Godwit by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## Colin_Clean

IMG_0496-small-web by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## Benn

FAntastic^


----------



## pooma




----------



## martyp

Went for a little drive a few weeks back, Loch Lomond > Tyndrum > Oban (road to Oban was where pic was taken) > Glencoe > Home via Callander...

Loved the low cloud and snow, had some fun leaving the layby...


----------



## GrantB5

Family by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## danga200

Some stunning photos in here. I've only got use of a phone and Instagram.

Here's my cat










and my dog


----------



## Shiny

Cracking shot there Big D Cro!


----------



## Andpopse

This photo just makes me want to blast down there again !


----------



## EddieB

Dunstanburgh Castle by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Not on par with Ed of course but hey! Took a couple at my local park tonight. Wish I was local to the coast line!


Sunsetting by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## muniman_gsi

*Hope you like? First post!*


----------



## browner01

few of mine


VW Fest - Beetle by M-B Photography, on Flickr


R32 Night Shot by M-B Photography, on Flickr

CumbriaVAG by M-B Photography, on Flickr

R32 Night Shot by M-B Photography, on Flickr

All Types - Mk1 Golf by M-B Photography, on Flickr


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## gatecrasher3

Dude by snoophouse, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

IMG_0623 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## Kev_mk3

^^ cracking shot


----------



## slimjim




----------



## slineclean

gatecrasher3 said:


> Dude by snoophouse, on Flickr


Aww reminds me of my mates old dog ' boo boo '


----------



## GrantB5

Sunset by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## m1pui

Grante36 said:


> Sunset by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Straighten your horizons! :lol: (re: your London fountain one too)

Edit:
Done quickly on my iphone, so forgive the irony if it's still not perfectly straight :lol:


----------



## rob28

A patch of frost has formed on the outside of one of our living room windows and it was just asking for some close up shots.
The only macro enabled lens I currently have is my 70-300 Tamron, so not ideal. The camera is a Canon 40D.


----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## dillinja999




----------



## danbmx_69




----------



## m1pui

Couple of unedited jpegs from Berlin earlier in the year.


P1000065 by puihungma, on Flickr


P1000105 by puihungma, on Flickr


P1000180 by puihungma, on Flickr


P1000228 by puihungma, on Flickr

Straightened and Cropped


P1000160 by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## dillinja999

christmas day rainbow


----------



## GrantB5

IMG_0676 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Must have thousands of pics of the dogs but this is one of my favourites


----------



## m1pui

Not very exciting one,

Panasonic GX-1 & 20mm f1.7 MKI lens


P1000699 by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## m1pui

Another couple from Berlin

Both with Panasonic GX-1 & 20mm f1.7

Bit of shallow DOF/bokeh


P1000179 by puihungma, on Flickr

Berlin Wall


P1000173 by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## angel1449

me and the little man


----------



## Phil-1

Taken on my last trip to Edinburgh.


The Royal Mile Edinburgh by phil.seagust, on Flickr

This was taken in summer when trying out some new lights


Carling Cider by phil.seagust, on Flickr

Phil


----------



## OILRS




----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## t1mmy

Not the best photo, but I was really pleased with the outcome as I don't have a tripod and I had to zoom in from quite a long distance.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Looks like someone making a film or documentary about the Rescue Services.......


----------



## martyp

Been over a year since I got rid of my D3s due to lack of use but was browsing through some old photos the other day and came across this one which was left as an untouched NEF. Taken at Bangour Village Hospital, on a foggy Winters morning.

Converted to mono, added some grain, dodge/burn areas of the trees, straightened in Adobe Camera Raw.










Not as creepy as the villas but I like the path leading into the foggy woods at the side of the cabin.


----------



## b8-sline

Lake Louise BC


Fort Steele with The Rockies in the background.


----------



## Brad-ST

one that I took a year or so back..


----------



## s29nta

just one from my phone,


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## GrantB5

A couple I took from ace cafe that I liked..


Old School VW Beetle by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VW Polo by GMDOnline, on Flickr


BMW E30 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


BMW E30 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


BMW E36 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


More Doors More Whores by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Audi TT by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Mazda MX5 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

I think these are personally a massive improvement on the last pictures that I took at ace cafe when I shot pictures between f2.8 and f5.6 and on jpeg :wall:

Any help I would love!


----------



## Benn

The first photo (beetle) is fantastic! very crips, lighting is bang on the blur on the people in the back is very nice.


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## GrantB5

Heres some photos I took last weekend of a E46 saloon drifter..

Hope you like..


IMG_0739 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0744 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0746 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0752 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0755 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0765 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0766 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0768 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0775 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0796 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0797 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0804 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0811 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0813 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0818 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

IMG_0824 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

One last picture, Tried an engine bay fading picture but should have took it from higher up really to get a better perspective but hey..


Engine Bay by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Grant

P.s thought I would just post in here rather then make a new thread


----------



## Benn

^ Love the hydo handbrake. Nice photos too.


----------



## m1pui

Thought there might've been a few opportunities for some candids of Toon fans going to the match. Unfortunately I thought kick off was an hour earlier than it actually was so they were seemingly all still in the pub/greggs and I couldn't be bothered to hang around :lol:


P1000707 by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## Adam_P

A few recent birds


Winter Light Brent Geese by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Brent Geese Pair by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Winter Colours by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Brent Goose by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Couple pictures I took over the weekend..


IMG_0953 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


IMG_0958 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Tried some light painting in the next two..


IMG_0962 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


IMG_0965 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


E46 estate by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Matte Blue Skyline1 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## Mark R5

Brandenburg Gate, Berlin










360 Degree Tower - Alexander Platz, Berlin. Lovely food here.










Holocaust Memorial to the murdered Jews, Berlin.


----------



## GrantB5

Would like to see a higher perspective of that last picture!


----------



## scotty44

A few straight off the camera hours after it came out the box 


DSC_0011 by scotty.44, on Flickr


9 by scotty.44, on Flickr


8 by scotty.44, on Flickr


----------



## Mark R5

Grante36 said:


> Would like to see a higher perspective of that last picture!


As they're not my pictures I'll not copy and paste individual photos here, but here's a link - there's some good ones 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...uS7AarjIGYDA&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=822


----------



## GrantB5

Think I need to go Berlin ha, something about that really appeals to me :lol:


----------



## Mark R5

Grante36 said:


> Think I need to go Berlin ha, something about that really appeals to me :lol:


It's eerie to say the least. The museum is underneath all the blocks and believe me, if you ever get the chance, go and see it.

I also went to a concentration camp and that too was some experience.

Though, on that occasion I didn't have a particularly good camera, but I'll plonk some pictures up when I get home.


----------



## EddieB

Baltic Mill by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## Benn

That's fantastic^


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Took these today on my phone


----------



## White-r26

Took this of the sunset over Christchurch from my house the other night on my phone!! 😁


----------



## snowy1

a few of my car in b&w via iphone...


----------



## j_foot

GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition on 30f/sec in Egypt 10/13. Girlfriend doing her best action shot


----------



## Benn

Very nice to both..lol ^


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just going through my hard drive looking at some old shots and came across a few.


taken with a casio ex-z1000 (IN 2006) Just loved the sky, it's a shame someone had to put a giant bicycle wheel in the way..lol

Then just playing with my sony a330 a few macro shots


----------



## browner01




----------



## R14CKE

Picture of my dog taken with iphone5


----------



## rob28

We finally got the wife's Polaris snowmachine back from repairs, so yesterday was the perfect day to get out for a test ride - it was a balmy -20degC.

Here she is riding of into the distance on one of the groomed trails.


----------



## gatecrasher3

It's a hard life!


----------



## pooma

Been down the beach today, quite like these 2 pics I got


----------



## GrantB5

Doughnut Close Up by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Jager Close Up by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Jager Close Up by GMDOnline, on Flickr


Nail File Close Up by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Taken with a manual 28mm lens


----------



## foodstampz

Downtown Detroit during christmas time.









A view of windsor ontario from detroit.


----------



## foodstampz

A few I took today in Detroit. The overcast was killing me. 

(WP_20140315_09_05_49_Raw__highres by pkland517, on Flickrmarsgmbw by pkland517, on Flickr
colortallsness by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## browner01




----------



## pooma

Selfie at St Marys Lighthouse


----------



## B2ONGO




----------



## Adam_P




----------



## Justin-850

Made on the 14th of July last year in Paris, on that actual date the French have a national holiday with a lot of "show-off"  Great to experience!










grtz. Justin


----------



## coljshanks

one from this morning


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## Buck

The Corn Exchange Leeds by Buck_68, on Flickr


----------



## foggy4ever




----------



## Gitski




----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## nichol4s

Took this on my phone not my dslr however IMO it's a cracking picture but I'm biased


----------



## B17BLG

Big D Cro said:


>


Awesome


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## WhosWally

Bali slimer by whos_wally, on Flickr


----------



## Adam_P

Marwell Leopard Portrait BW by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Cleaning Leopard by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Starbuck88

One I took today...


----------



## Adam_P

My car this evening when I popped out for a walk with the camera

IMG_0966 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## ronwash

jay09 said:


> Must have thousands of pics of the dogs but this is one of my favourites


HEY,whats my mother in law doing here? :argie:


----------



## rob28

Multnomah Falls in Oregon.
The weather was bad all morning with heavy showers so trying to get a decent shot without getting water on the lens was a right pain.
This shot is with the point and shoot and I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Guru

Couple of moon shots I took with different aperture and shutter speed settings on the full moon night last week -

DSC_0620

DSC_0615


----------



## rob28

Another one from me. Once I'm back home and fully sorted out and edited, I'll probably start a thread but for now here's another Oregon scene.

Shaniko truck by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## m1pui

Got loads from trip to Krakow to sort through. This is only one I've pulled out so far.

Auschwitz-Birkenau by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## woodybeefcake

Just picked up a bridge camera as a learning curve before I take the DSLR plunge.

Took this today, bit disappointed with the amount of noise but I did have a go at photo editing in PS.

All comments / tips very welcome, good or bad!


----------



## Adam_P

D-Day Reds 5 by AdamP 91, on Flickr

D-Day Reds 4 by AdamP 91, on Flickr

D-Day Red Arrow by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Red Arrows by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Couple from Kleers monthly meet at Brands Hatch this Wednesday


VW Golf MK5 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VW Golf MK1 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


VW Beetle by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## pooma

Noses point, Seaham. I keep promising myself I'm going to go down for a sunrise but still not gotten round to it, on leave in a couple of weeks so must do it then.



New memorial on Seaham seafront


----------



## Adam_P

RAF Falcons 19 by AdamP 91, on Flickr

RAF Falcons 11 by AdamP 91, on Flickr

RAF Falcons 7 by AdamP 91, on Flickr

RAF Falcons by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Big D Cro




----------



## CaptainKirk95

2 amateur photos taken on an iphone on a college expedition around Edale, Peak District.





Jamie:thumb:


----------



## Guest

B17BLG said:


> Awesome


That's soo nice picture.It's reminds me my childhood,i used to break bubble when my sis blow it.


----------



## GrantB5

IMG_0939 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

We went to a local waterfall today (Fathers Day) for a quick photoshoot.
I met a mum and her 2 young girls who were there in memory of their Dad who passed away 4 months ago from cancer. They all loved the falls and always stopped there whenever passing by for another treatment session so the girls laid down these decorated stones in his favorite place.


----------



## Phil-1

Taken whilst working in Caernarfon last week


Caernarfon Castle at night by phil.seagust, on Flickr

Phil


----------



## t1mmy

A couple from last summer in Rome. It was baking hot the whole time we were there, which resulted in a ten minute deluge one evening.


----------



## Adam_P

Emporer Dragonfly in Flight by AdamP 91, on Flickr

Summer Kestrel by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Quality stuff


----------



## longshaw

*My little Corsa D*


----------



## Ming

*metal flake*

Took some pictures of the jag I did yesterday which had great metallic black paint. spent a while trying to photograph the metal flake effect which only really shows in the sun.
This weas about the best of the lot.
Any ideas how to do it properly


----------



## rob28

Not the greatest quality as it was with the point and shoot in a dark arena.


----------



## wayne_w

A couple of pics from our recent holiday to Cuba..

Che` by waywal, on Flickr

Havana Taxi by waywal, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

A couple from last summer in Rome. It was baking hot the whole time we were there, which resulted in a ten minute deluge one evening.










I wish i could be there, Very romantic place.


----------



## Sonea Fifer

Taken on a wet Friday afternoon in Edinburgh:


----------



## neilb62

Tomb in Siena Cathedral.

5D MkIII straight out of the camera....


----------



## GrantB5

Few photos here...

Couple E46's from Kleers last night...

E46 M3 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

E46 M3 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

MK1 Polo

VW Polo MK1 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

And a shot from a feature I done on a guy named Steve's MK6 Golf GTi

VW Golf MK6 GTi Feature by GMDOnline, on Flickr

More of this feature on Www.SlammedUk.Co.UK if you would like to see


----------



## foodstampz

Ming said:


> Took some pictures of the jag I did yesterday which had great metallic black paint. spent a while trying to photograph the metal flake effect which only really shows in the sun.
> This weas about the best of the lot.
> Any ideas how to do it properly


It's really hard to do. I had to do it in the sun to get mine to show up.


----------



## GrantB5

Took this while out visiting a run down fertiliser factory. 4 images in 1. Next time I want to take 1 or 2 extra and light up the floor too as this was an issue in PP.

Fertiliser Factory by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Found this here also.

Graffiti by GMDOnline, on Flickr

To end, while I was on the way to the factory, I took an opportunity to take a 'sunset' photo on a very cloudy evening..

Sunset In Essex by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## LSpec




----------



## GrantB5

Just thought I would post a couple more, the clouds and the shard in the photo seem to harsh couldn't get my head around reducing that without ruining the photo for my taste..

Westminster by GMDOnline, on Flickr

The Shard by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## litcan91

Audi RS6-R ABT (NEX-5R cam)


----------



## Oldsparky

Taken from table in restaurant in Mallorca last week


----------



## Oldsparky

One with my new toy Olympus TG3 in the pool


----------



## m1pui

Few from Krakow

All taken with Panasonic GX-1

P1000819a by puihungma, on Flickr
Panasonic [email protected]

P1000820a by puihungma, on Flickr
Panasonic [email protected]

P1000868a by puihungma, on Flickr
[email protected]

P1000959 by puihungma, on Flickr
Panasonic [email protected]

P1000969a by puihungma, on Flickr
[email protected]


----------



## GrantB5

Stare by GMDOnline, on Flickr

CricketAttire by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

This was taken a couple of months ago but I've been playing with it to make the foreground stand out a bit more. It was printed at 11x14 for a local show but I just wasn't happy as it was too dark. Now I'm happy.
Completely over the top HDR but it seems to suit this image.

Shaniko truck 2b by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## G.P

Nothing interesting, this (none scratch) car wash caught my eye..


----------



## Johnny_B

Took this while i was down at Titanic Centre in Belfast

Sorry if the image is massive


----------



## angel1449

me and my youngest having a stare out.......... he won


----------



## wayne_w

Vignales, Cuba 2014
Vignales by waywal, on Flickr


----------



## J306TD

My dog down the field


----------



## Guru

angel1449 said:


> me and my youngest having a stare out.......... he won


Haha, they always do.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Salzburg in all its glory


----------



## LSpec

a church in Tecpan, Chimaltenango Guatemala.


Tecpan, Iglesia por LSpec, en Flickr


----------



## wayne_w

Summertime & the living is easy...

_DSC0562 by waywal, on Flickr


----------



## John-R-

No Fishing!


John


----------



## rob28

Sunrise over my boat (the one in the background).

Boat sunrise2a by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

Wow!

Nice amount of details in the foreground in spite of the sunlight. 

HDR?


----------



## StreetShotz




----------



## rob28

Guru said:


> Wow!
> 
> Nice amount of details in the foreground in spite of the sunlight.
> 
> HDR?


Yes, a 3 shot HDR. I'm still learning to not overdo it and keep it natural looking.


----------



## Johnny_B

The supermoon from this week


----------



## John-R-

Sunset Over Blue Mountain Ontario



John


----------



## tightlines




----------



## SarahS23

Took this whilst out walking the dog the end of a rain shower. Was mesmerising


----------



## m1pui

P1010139a by puihungma, on Flickr

P1010142a by puihungma, on Flickr

P1010168b by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## Laurie.J.M

A seagull I found on Hastings Seafront, captured with an NEX5r running a 50mm Nikkor f-series lens.

Untitled by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr

A butterfly in the graveyard of Winchelsea Parish church (where Spike Milligan's buried), shot on the same camera using the 18-55 kit lens.

Untitled by Laurie.J.M, on Flickr


----------



## CaptainKirk95

A few from Florida

Tampa Bay Buccaneers half time band performance



Not really photography, but a meal that I ended up demolishing, 2 lots of 1.5lb baby back ribs, 2 chips and 2 coleslaw. Was on offer for $11.99 so ordered 2 plates, the look on the waitresses face, she couldn't believe me:lol: Thankfully I proved her wrong



Raymond James Stadium



Typhoon Lagoon



IHOP:argie:


----------



## camerashy

Jodrell Bank Cheshire


----------



## Mean & clean

IMG_8077 by -Mean & Green-


----------



## DubImage

Wow some great talent in here!


----------



## ivor

A few from a recent trip to Melbourne Australia


----------



## foodstampz

__
https://flic.kr/p/qDJ9av
 by pkland517, on Flickr

middleofhowhere by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## foggy4ever

Ted asleep by foggy4ever, on Flickr


Father and son by foggy4ever, on Flickr


Oscar having a shake by foggy4ever, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250




----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ How cute is that? :thumb: Brilliant!!


----------



## MDC250

Got to fess my sisters fiancé took that and I think he did play with it afterwards. Not bad though for a shot taken in a lounge with a sheet for a backdrop


----------



## ivor

Here's a bit of a christmasy one I know it's the new year but I've just got back from working 3 1/2 weeks away 



This was taken in the back garden with a 600mm lense


----------



## Ric

Nice waterfall in Iceland.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

MDC250 said:


> Got to fess my sisters fiancé took that ...]


That's cheating!! :lol: :lol:

Still cute 'though. :wave:


----------



## MDC250

slim_boy_fat said:


> That's cheating!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Still cute 'though. :wave:


That's why I fessed 

He's a keen amateur shoots at gigs etc, one hobby takes enough of my time and is expensive as it is


----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## Brian mc21

I know it's not great but it catches my eye for some reason. Straight off my iPhone. Car was washed the day before.


----------



## SarahS23

Taken while out dog walking, straight from phone no edit.


----------



## Kimo

This is one if my old favourites


----------



## VW Golf-Fan




----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## rob28

Fun on the ice. This is in the middle of my local lake.


----------



## Tabbs

gatecrasher3 said:


>


Is that Chatsworth House? :thumb:


----------



## foggy4ever

Storm_37 by foggy4ever, on Flickr


----------



## chris l

A few taken yesterday that i was quite happy with.

View From Carnethy Hill by Chrisl1688, on Flickr

View From The Top by Chrisl1688, on Flickr

On The Way Down by Chrisl1688, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

Beau's A1 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Beau's A1 by GMDOnline, on Flickr

Merc W114 by GMDOnline, on Flickr


----------



## ianrobbo1

Just an out of the window shot, but was really impressed with the shapes and general view!!


----------



## rob28

A couple from yesterday - a charity sled ride.


----------



## chongo

What a play ground. Lucky s... Chongo


----------



## 32-BOY




----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Title for that first shot....."Say Agghhhh"


----------



## Nanoman

I thought this one was OK but my mate said to send it to the BBC who posted it in their 'Your pictures of Scotland' section. I was quite chuffed even though it's not the best shot.


----------



## Ns1980




----------



## Kimo




----------



## Kimo




----------



## hobbs182

Coate Water, Swindon.


----------



## rob28

A couple from today.

Wood pile HDR1 Luminance by Rob2828, on Flickr

Barn HDR2 PS by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## DLGWRX02

Here's one taken from my phone Galaxy note 3, one morning getting in from a night shift.



shame the for ground had to spoil it.

Same formation from a different angle


----------



## SarahS23

Arrival of my brand new spyders today


----------



## Phil-1

Albert Dock Liverppol at night by phil.seagust, on Flickr

Liverpool Albert Dock at night


----------



## slim_boy_fat

SarahS23 said:


> Arrival of my brand new spyders today


Waiting for the follow-up pic of the e60 wearing them.......:wave:


----------



## Andy-P




----------



## Nicholas

Kenilworth Castle first time using bulb setting was pleased with the outcome


----------



## foodstampz

Metallic paint is hard to photograph!


----------



## rob28

I finally got my sled back from the repair shop so had to get out for a ride before the season is over.


----------



## Phil-1

Tacken a couple of weeks ago whilst working on the south coast of the UK

Southend On Sea Beach Huts by phil.seagust, on Flickr

Phil


----------



## Guru




----------



## foodstampz

I just like the way this photo turned out. 

DSC_0153 by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz

I forgot my DSLR so this will have to do:


----------



## rob28

A good day on the lake. Boating is still a couple of months away, so we just drive over the lake for the time being.
And friends just drop by too, in their plane.


----------



## Guru

Just have a look at this fella I met last Saturday -


----------



## foodstampz




----------



## LSpec




----------



## pooma

I know the editing won't be to everyones taste but I quite liked this off my phone, freshly cleaned and ready for an easter sunday run out


----------



## Southy1978

Just a couple i took in northern ireland a few years ago.

_MG_4427 by southy1978, on Flickr

_MG_4534 by southy1978, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250

^ second one looks very moody, brilliant


----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0026 by pkland517, on Flickr

I like how this turned out. 
:thumb:


----------



## SBM

Browsing few some of my photo's...

I took these in Spain last summer:








This was in Goa at Christmas:


C&C Welcome


----------



## SBM

Bought these for my wife last year. Still curious how they got the rose in various colours:



Its not edited, honest! :


c&c welcome


----------



## percymon

from my early days with a dSLR - all 6Mp of it (resolution lost uploading a small file to photobucket) ! ...


----------



## SBM

These are terrific Percymon :thumb: What Bird is that?


----------



## percymon

Condor - rising out of the canyon on the early morning thermals (lazy birds !) at Condor Cross, Peru. 

An hour waiting for something to happen, then an hour watching ca 30 of them slowly gain height from below me in the canyon. Great morning


----------



## s29nta




----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh




----------



## tightlines

I going to try my hand at some sand yachting later when they practice or tomorrow when there racing, anybody got any tips for taking pictures of racing/speed I have a d3200 with kit lens and a 55-300 lens


----------



## foodstampz

Meow.

DSC_0081 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0091 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by pkland517, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## DubImage

Letstance 2015 by Dubimage Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GNshaving

Some absolutely beautiful photos here people! I will post some of mine up tomorrow from when I lived in Cornwall


----------



## rob28

A quick one from this evening.


----------



## Kerr

Not exactly great photography, but a little eery photo taken from my phone.

We were over in Poland for a long weekend break. On leaving the second part of the Auschwitz concentration camp at the end of the day, turned around to see one beam of light directly on to the women's gassing chamber.

A better camera and photographer would have made a bigger difference.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Couple of BTCC snaps. One from the media day and one from Donington at the weekend.


----------



## Peugeot

gatecrasher3 said:


> Couple of BTCC snaps. One from the media day and one from Donington at the weekend.


Nice pictures:thumb: what lens did you use?


----------



## gatecrasher3

Peugeot said:


> Nice pictures:thumb: what lens did you use?


Thanks, it's a Canon 70-200 F/4 L series lens, slightly short for Donington but lovely and sharp.


----------



## rob28

One from yesterday. I've driven past this lots of times but never noticed it hidden in the undergrowth before.

Car1 by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## pulsar-dobby

I tried taking a few photos using some speedlights but I soon realised that they are not that great at over powering the sun so they did not turn out like I hoped. But it was only my first try and everytime I use the camera I learn more and more. I hope you like.


----------



## foodstampz




----------



## S63

Kerr said:


> Not exactly great photography, but a little eery photo taken from my phone.
> 
> We were over in Poland for a long weekend break. On leaving the second part of the Auschwitz concentration camp at the end of the day, turned around to see one beam of light directly on to the women's gassing chamber.
> 
> A better camera and photographer would have made a bigger difference.


All the more poignant because I've just been listening on the radio to an author who has just released a book "Hitlers Last Day, Minute by Minute" chilling, gruesome but at the same time fascinating.


----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0054 -1 by pkland517, on Flickr


----------



## m1pui

P1010244a by puihungma, on Flickr

P1010341a by puihungma, on Flickr

P1010491 by puihungma, on Flickr

P1010389 by puihungma, on Flickr


----------



## ivor

some sunset ones from this evening


----------



## GrantB5

Doing a full shoot on this when the new wheels come next week


Beau's A1 by GMD Online, on Flickr


Beau's A1 by GMD Online, on Flickr


----------



## GrantB5

GMD ONLINE - WWW.GMDONLINE.UK by GMD Online, on Flickr


GMD ONLINE - WWW.GMDONLINE.UK by GMD Online, on Flickr


GMD ONLINE - WWW.GMDONLINE.UK by GMD Online, on Flickr


GMD ONLINE - WWW.GMDONLINE.UK by GMD Online, on Flickr


----------



## SarahS23

Sat inside car waiting to do school run. Look at colour of sky! And the beading 😉


----------



## XtrailAndy

A layer of Fusso doing its thing.

I wonder if someone can help me out, each time I try and post a shot linked to my flickr all I get is that small image icon, so if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great.

Thanks

Andy...


----------



## m1pui

XtrailAndy said:


> I wonder if someone can help me out, each time I try and post a shot linked to my flickr all I get is that small image icon, so if anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy...


The "Share" screen will pop up differently (I made this with 2 screenshots to make it clearer) but the instructions are correct.

PostGuide by Pui, on Flickr


----------



## XtrailAndy

Fusso-Light-beading-1 by XtrailAndy, on Flickr

Fusso Light doing its thing.


----------



## XtrailAndy

m1pui said:


> The "Share" screen will pop up differently (I made this with 2 screenshots to make it clearer) but the instructions are correct.
> 
> PostGuide by Pui, on Flickr


Thank you so much for the help, I've been trying for months to figure it out and your screenshots have done the trick.

Cheers

Andy...


----------



## rob28

WD4 by Rob2828, on Flickr

WD5 by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh




----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0332 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0311 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0296 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0189 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Guru




----------



## MpnSt

A few I took with the olloclip lens on iPhone 6


----------



## dougall




----------



## m1pui

Panasonic GX-1 & Olympus 45mm/f1.8

Keilder05 by Pui, on Flickr

Sony Xperia Z3 Compact

DSC_0707 by Pui, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0110 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

My new born niece and I


----------



## Sicskate

Fiesta St mirror cap


----------



## Buck

A few from a recent trip to Media City / Salford Quays


Storm Clouds


Reflections


Shaft


----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0105 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250

This cheeky fella was out by the pond when I got back from holiday this evening...pretty dark out there glad I didn't stand on him!

iPhone 6


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Angel of the North!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Angel of the North #2


----------



## rob28

4 very different shots of mine over the last couple of weeks.

Mill sunset1 by Rob2828, on Flickr

Storm on Thunder by Rob2828, on Flickr

Trevor by Rob2828, on Flickr

WD6 by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250

rob28 really like the 2nd and last pic, great stuff


----------



## SBM

MDC250 said:


> rob28 really like the 2nd and last pic, great stuff


Snap!!


----------



## GrantB5

Some I have taken recently...


Players Classic 2015 - GMDONLINE by GMD Online, on Flickr


Players Classic 2015 - GMDONLINE by GMD Online, on Flickr


Players Classic 2015 - GMDONLINE by GMD Online, on Flickr


Nathans Bora - SLAMMEDUK by GMD Online, on Flickr


Nathans Bora - SLAMMEDUK by GMD Online, on Flickr


Beaus Audi A1 - ILOVEBASS by GMD Online, on Flickr


Beaus Audi A1 - ILOVEBASS by GMD Online, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

Love the last panning shot.


----------



## SBM

I love the colour of the A1 - Do you know what the colour is called? I know Audi do a special order Kingfisher blue but this looks more turquoise than that..

Great photos too buddy :thumb:
Cheers


----------



## GrantB5

SBM said:


> I love the colour of the A1 - Do you know what the colour is called? I know Audi do a special order Kingfisher blue but this looks more turquoise than that..
> 
> Great photos too buddy :thumb:
> Cheers


It's not an Audi colour it was wrapped at JD Wraps in Chelmsford, Essex.

As for the exact name I can't actually remember. But it is a 3M colour ha. Can find out if you need.


----------



## rob28

A storm blowing in.

Clouds1 by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## MagpieRH

Taken at F1 stock car meeting in Northampton a couple of weekends ago


----------



## rob28

Fireworks over the lake for Canada Day. A different perspective.


----------



## muzzer

rob28, liking the pic of the snapping turtle. I remember my uncle showing us one in '85 when i went to Canada, vicious little beggars too.


----------



## NickTB

Caught one of my 17 month old twin boys shouting the odds at his brother just after he got out of the paddling pool..


----------



## SBM

NickTB said:


> Caught one of my 17 month old twin boys shouting the odds at his brother just after he got out of the paddling pool..


Ron Atkinson the 2nd me thinks! Bless him!


----------



## NickTB

My wife says he looks like he's at a 90's rave! :lol:


----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0023 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Amattyc

My selfie.


----------



## m1pui

foodstampz said:


> [/url]DSC_0019 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


Really like both of your shots but, if you don't mind me being a bit critical, I think this one has got way too much going on in it with all of the star light flares and I don't know where to be looking at. But then my eye keeps getting drawn to the uneven kerbstone, about a third into the frame, where the highlight has blown out a bit


----------



## foodstampz

Oh, I appreciate feedback. I'm not sure what causes the light flare, but if I had to guess it would be a combination of the speed I had it set to and the lens being the stock one.
I need to open my wallet and pick up more lenses.


----------



## tightlines




----------



## rob28

The light stars are caused by using a long exposure with a small aperture.
The number of aperture blades plays a part too as an even number of blades will give the same number of star points but an odd number of blades will give twice the number of star points.


----------



## foodstampz

rob28 said:


> The light stars are caused by using a long exposure with a small aperture.
> The number of aperture blades plays a part too as an even number of blades will give the same number of star points but an odd number of blades will give twice the number of star points.


Awesome. Thanks for the input. I will have to try a few more shots to see if I can reduce this.


----------



## rob28

foodstampz said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the input. I will have to try a few more shots to see if I can reduce this.


It's all personal preference - I really like the effect they can add to a photo and actually try to create them in certain scenes.
In your piccy above, I might be tempted to reduce exposure in certain areas so the star bursts are not as prominent - but overall I like the image. I'd clone out the shadow of the tripod too.


----------



## rob28

And another one from me. An awesome, calm evening out on the lake.


----------



## Paul_W

A few I took of Normanton Church at Rutland Water a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## NickTB

Number 3 for me. Love the way it draws the eye across the ****. Good effort


----------



## NickTB

NickTB said:


> Number 3 for me. Love the way it draws the eye across the ****. Good effort


F R A M E is on the swear filter?


----------



## muzzer

I washed the other halfs kia the other day, then parked it next to an Audi R8 v10. You think its shiny?


----------



## NickTB

Taken in St.James' park last Saturday


----------



## pulsar-dobby

I tried my hand at panoramic shots during a sunset and joined them up in Photoshop. The Gower in South Wales.




Thanks


----------



## rob28

Nice panoramas there.

Here are a couple of mine from tonight walk around the marsh. All taken with the 6D and 100-400 mk2 lens.

I think the big fella is a snapping turtle with a couple of painted turtles (terapins) in the foreground.
Turtle by Rob2828, on Flickr

A female red wing blackbird
Bird1 by Rob2828, on Flickr

And finally one to show the versatility of this lens. It has a minimum focus distance of about 3ft so it can almost double up as a macro lens.
Dragonfly by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## neilb62

My granddaughter on her 1st birthday last Sunday...



:wave:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Love that last pic ^^ :thumb:

(p.s. That second painted turtle needs wet-sanding  )


----------



## ivor

The red squirrel is back and enjoying the free food I think i should of had more exposure on the headshot


----------



## MagpieRH

Change the white balance on the second shot, should be fine


----------



## foodstampz

My car... sparkles...?


----------



## rob28

I had to do a tip run today and it's always a good opportunity to catch some of the local wildlife going for the easy option.

Bear 1 40D by Rob2828, on Flickr

Eagle 1 40D by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## Derek Mc

Sunrise over Brodick Bay Arran taken a couple of years ago have never been there with weather like it since sadly,,,,


----------



## slim_boy_fat

foodstampz said:


> My car... sparkles...?


Indeed it does! :thumb:


----------



## foodstampz

Wash, Clay, Compound, Polish and waxed. 

Now to get the dent taken care of...

DSC_0140 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Ben108

Date night tonight, and quite liked this one....

Together <3 by Ben Williams, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ How many did you take out?


----------



## Ben108

Quite a few lol!


----------



## ash.b

Scarborough taken on iphone 5.
Just a quick snap I really like.

IMG_0508 by Ashley Brown, on Flickr


----------



## ash.b

Another I like. Rivelin Valley, Sheffield. (hate the rubbish iPhone camera though)

IMG_1050 by Ashley Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Slabs

From a short flight last weekend.


----------



## Tabbs

Just a couple from our summer visit to Brittany in France


----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0126 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Never seen a Charger in that colour before. Nice....

A couple of recent ones from me.

A ruffed grouse. These birds are so stupid, just waiting to get it's head blown off.

Ruffed grouse by Rob2828, on Flickr

And one from last night. The lights were really dancing. This picture was actually taken by the wife on her new compact camera.

Auroras and camera by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz

rob28 said:


> Never seen a Charger in that colour before. Nice....


Photo doesn't really do it justice. 

Here is a photo of my new 300 S.

Woodward 8.28.15 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## ivor

Went to a bike show today and took a few photos

This bike looked an absoltue beast 









And my favourite pic


----------



## bigbrother

*Respect*


----------



## pulsar-dobby

This is a three image panoramic


----------



## Nanoman

Me and my wee by watching the Vulcan's last flight in Scotland.


----------



## GrantB5

So I took some photos on my mates 6D last night as I have sold my 5D now......

Turns out the settings went from raw to JPEG overnight from when my mate used it :huh:

Anyway my fault I should have checked but doesn;t matter still got them in to lightroom..





Have got a few others but not got round to finishing them off yet.


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## GrantB5

Thanks, top photo was with a 24-105 f4 L and the 2nd was with a nifty fifty.


----------



## GrantB5

This was taken at a wedding I was at on a 7D Mki with a 85mm f1.8 USM lens.

Saved from Facebook on my phone and emailed to myself at work and uploaded to flickr.



I have re edited this too to take some of the green tint down, I'll have to upload that too when I'm at home see what people prefer?


----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0068-1 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Adamrt




----------



## rob28

A couple from last night....

WW1 by Rob2828, on Flickr

WW3 by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## Southy1978

First time shooting the moon. Taken lastnight with a new to me 100-400.

IMG_0191 by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

A hawk. I thought it was a broad winged hawk but I've been informed it's actually a red tailed hawk....... You live and learn.

Broad winged hawk - Or is it..... by Rob2828, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"First time shooting the moon. Taken lastnight with a new to me 100-400."

That's a very good photo, what were the aperture and exposure time?


----------



## Southy1978

slim_boy_fat said:


> "First time shooting the moon. Taken lastnight with a new to me 100-400."
> 
> That's a very good photo, what were the aperture and exposure time?


Thank you. Settings were ISO 100, 1/200, F8.0

This was the supermoon eclipse attempt

IMG_0265 by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


----------



## ash.b

Southy1978 said:


> Thank you. Settings were ISO 100, 1/200, F8.0
> 
> This was the supermoon eclipse attempt
> 
> IMG_0265 by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


that is a nice shot love it :thumb:


----------



## Naranto

Driving in Norway









Glacial lake


----------



## Guru

^^Wow!

Here's a Gram Blue Butterfly after a bath with Morning Dew -


----------



## rob28

Bald eagle 2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Bald eagle 1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

Hanging -


----------



## Stigo

Couple I took from our local air show, I have more if anyone is interested

Avro Vulcan XH558 by Paul Taylor


The Red Arrows by Paul Taylor


----------



## Southy1978




----------



## Guru

^^ Great capture there.

Here's a day moon from yesterday -


----------



## Guru




----------



## ipnanobox

im just starting out in photography and I am really enjoying it, I started out with a Canon 550D and a couple of lenses, last year I decided to take the plunge and buy the Canon 5D MKIII and it is an amazing camera, it's been everywhere with me and even came with me to my holiday in Egypt this year.

Hope you like my shots and I've still got A lot to learn but I hope you like 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rob28

These sum up my last few days.
There is still not quite enough snow - damn you El nino. But that's not gonna stop me from enjoying myself.

Sled4jpg by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Sled5 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

By this time of year, this is usually a nicely ploughed ice road with dozens of ice shacks on it for fishing. Not this year though.
Ice road closed by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## LSpec

weekend with girlfriend



Cabaña de noche by Cesar Urrea, en Flickr


----------



## Guru




----------



## Ross




----------



## Blueberry

The Volvo XC90 with a stunning backdrop of Wast Water, Lake District.


----------



## rob28

My Valentine.

Kim b&w by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Cookies




----------



## Ravinder




----------



## Bizcam

Charlestown, Nice fish and chips!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Been learning techniques etc off some Youtube videos...been out tonight to put them into some sort of practice.

Multiple photos post processing in Photoshop CC


----------



## rob28

A couple of stills from the GoPro this morning.

Sled jump 3 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Kim sled 3 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Paul_W




----------



## foodstampz




----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## Dazzel81




----------



## Mark R5

Found a few pics from last years Whitby run.....























































Apologies for the thread hijack


----------



## Raymond Lin




----------



## Guru

^^Wonderful!


----------



## okcharlie

All new to me this - lots to learn! Enjoying it tho. Here are a few from the weekend.....

Egg on a bench by John Appleton, on Flickr

Gummy Guys by John Appleton, on Flickr

Sweet Step by John Appleton, on Flickr

Milkshake Betty by John Appleton, on Flickr

Betty and Stickman by John Appleton, on Flickr

Chimney by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## lawrenceSA

A bit of a preface....I have had to try and learn photography in order to document my detailing work and up until very recently, all I have shot is exactly that....so I've been reading up on theory, but these are the first couple of shots putting it all into practice, and I'd really appreciate some honest constructive criticism from the pro's on here.

My equipment is all basic stuff - a Canon 1100D + 18-55mm kit lens I bought from Kyle and a 70-300mm lens I bought from Hotdubz

These are all straight out the camera, unedited (except for cropping) and none are shot in RAW (something I realised I should be doing), full manual mode

f5.6
1/1000
ISO 800
300mm







[/URL][/url]

f5.6
1/40
ISO 200
55mm







[/URL]

f5.6
1/800
ISO 400
80mm









f5.6
1/800
ISO 800
300mm









f5.6
1/1250
ISO 800
300mm









f5.6
1/4000
ISO 400
270mm









f5.6
1/100
ISO 1600
55mm







[/URL]


----------



## rob28

Shadow 2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Shadow 5 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Shadow 6 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250

Only an iMoan pic...


----------



## okcharlie

A couple of my daughter from the other day......

DSC_0555 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0616 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## CharlieisTall

Steady trip upto the lakes, photo taken on ye old iPhone and edited though Instagram :driver:


----------



## gatecrasher3

Taken at the BTCC at Donington at the weekend. Huge stoppers on the Audi S3 of Ollie Jackson.


----------



## Christian6984

Raymond Lin said:


>


Beautiful Picture, Might be a guess as just got back from there about a month ago, Amsterdam by any chance?


----------



## Ecce

Main Street Tobermory (outside the pub).


----------



## lick0the0fish

Took this yesterday on Bournemouth Pier.

Added a filter - taken with iPhone 6s Plus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little john

After years of shooting, I finally took a photo that I can't stop looking at


----------



## Paul_W




----------



## G.P

lick0the0fish said:


> Took this yesterday on Bournemouth Pier.


Do you have any of today's east cliff land slide?


----------



## Christian6984

Spring clean time yesturday, only taken on iphone but came out ok


----------



## MDC250

little john said:


> After years of shooting, I finally took a photo that I can't stop looking at


That is a stunning pic


----------



## Ecce

Phone shot of ickle brabus having a break on the way home from work.


----------



## Hufty

My first serious Blackfire foray


----------



## rob28

Our Stella, who's now 17 years old.

Stella in monochrome by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## LSpec

the picture "wedding in rain" it is amazing.


----------



## MagpieRH

I'm quite proud of this one:


----------



## SBM

MagpieRH said:


> I'm quite proud of this one:


I love this shot and I have a very keen interest in birds particularly Owls. This is an Eagle owl right? Terrific shot :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ross

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## 32-BOY

My weapon...


----------



## rob28

A family of beavers have been busy on the river near my home. So many felled trees.....
Here's a couple of them having an evening snack.

Beaver2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

Springtime in Netherlands -


----------



## GrantB5

Gumball 3000..

Only photo I've edited so far (this morning while having breakfast) haha..

Anyone on here go?


----------



## Ross

Up at RAF Saxaford in Unst which is now not in use looking down at Burrafirth beach









.


----------



## Ecce

this is from my archives and still imho the best water drop shot I've taken (thus far)










For anybody interested in the 'how'

Canon 5Dmkii, Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro, 6 Yongnuo Flashguns, 1 Flash Controller, 1 MJKZZ system. In a semi dark room the shutter was open for a little over half a second but the flash duration was around 1/10,000th of a second. Add some water, guar gum, Isopropyl Alcohol, acrylic paint, food colouring and a shed load of patience


----------



## Rainbow

That's a stunning shot. Congratulations!


----------



## rob28

Does anyone else see the ballerina in the water drop picture?


----------



## Guru

rob28 said:


> Does anyone else see the ballerina in the water drop picture?


Yep, that's the first thing that struck me.

Awesomest shot Ecce, and thanks for the "how".


----------



## chongo

She's wearing see through knickers,lol


----------



## GrantB5

Ecce said:


> this is from my archives and still imho the best water drop shot I've taken (thus far)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anybody interested in the 'how'
> 
> Canon 5Dmkii, Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro, 6 Yongnuo Flashguns, 1 Flash Controller, 1 MJKZZ system. In a semi dark room the shutter was open for a little over half a second but the flash duration was around 1/10,000th of a second. Add some water, guar gum, Isopropyl Alcohol, acrylic paint, food colouring and a shed load of patience


Thats amazing, fair play!


----------



## Ecce

Thanks for the responses about the 'Ballerina' folks, whilst I can't say it was a one in a million shot it is probably a one in one hundred thousand shot lol.


----------



## Ross

Really nice sunset in Shetland tonight









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

Wow mate, that sky is stunning .


----------



## Ross

I took that with me S6 phone,the sky was a much more pink/red colour.


----------



## Ecce

Ross said:


> I took that with me S6 phone,the sky was a much more pink/red colour.


Very nice Ross, your a bit further North than me.

Snapped with my phone on the way home from work last week...


----------



## rob28

An old beater truck abandoned by the side of the road.

Old truck by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

You may have heard about the forest fires here in Canada. The big one in Alberta is a long way from me but there are some smaller ones a lot closer which were making everything pretty hazy the other day.

Smoky skies by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Guru




----------



## dabrad89

*Japfest 2016 Silverstone*

Few Snaps frm Japfest 2016 @ Silverstone


----------



## okcharlie

A couple from yesterday early evening....

DSC_0011 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_0013 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Ecce

My first attempt at Abstract Paper  Shot with the Lensbaby Velvet 56, editing was a slight crop then auto levels, resize and voila


----------



## MDC250

rob28 said:


> You may have heard about the forest fires here in Canada. The big one in Alberta is a long way from me but there are some smaller ones a lot closer which were making everything pretty hazy the other day.
> 
> Smoky skies by Rob Earl, on Flickr


That's a very moody skyline, can't imagine what it's like with this going on. Hope that people and nature bounce back quickly from this.


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Ecce

My first outing with the Lensbaby Velvet 56, not my lens but may be borrowing it on a long term basis


----------



## rob28

I went out with the camera club to do an annual greenhouse shoot - but this little bird gatecrashed the party.
Not that I'm complaining. This is the first time I've managed to photograph a hummingbird and I'm pretty happy - especially as it was all natural light and no flashes were involved.
These are tiny - only about 7-9cm long with a wingspan of up to 11cm.

Hummingbird2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Hummingbird3 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^Very nice.


----------



## Ecce

We don't get hummingbirds here but am guessing they are a little like the Kingfisher for speed etc. Considering the conditions I think your images are excellent Rob 

It's dreich here today so have been trying to sort out my archives and came across a set of self portraits with a little twist.

The twist here is that 'these' are me and it's a single exposure


----------



## Ross

The moon a few nights ago just after Midnight.










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecce

Ross said:


> The moon a few nights ago just after Midnight.


Nice  Similar to the view from the end of my front garden (though the moon is in a different place at midnight).


----------



## Ross

My female Amano shrimp carrying eggs, upside down on the floating duckweed









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Max

From the rest room at work tonight. London Heathrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob28

An old abandoned shed just out of town.

Bike shed3 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## angel1449

The world around us can be such a beautiful place


----------



## Ecce

rob28 said:


> An old abandoned shed just out of town.


What a great find!


----------



## MagpieRH

From the London-Brighton Mini Run on Sunday:


----------



## rob28

Finally, after 7 years of living here we finally see a bear when we have the cameras with us.
Next up - a moose.

Bear1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Bear2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Ross

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrenceSA

Grabbed these yesterday morning - my first attempt at sunrise pics


----------



## Ross

Just outside the flat at 11pm










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3

Caught this last night at a local car show


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ I like that...a LOT!! :thumb:


----------



## rob28

My drive to the office this week.

An hour from home.
Raleigh Falls by Rob Earl, on Flickr

2 hours from home.
Upsala Church by Rob Earl, on Flickr

3 hours from home.
Kakabeka1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Kakabeka rainbow by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Kakabeka detail by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

How long is your commute!?? :tumbleweed: 

In the UK, that church would have been converted into a luxury home by now...:lol:


----------



## Sk8ir

Took this a while back, but still makes me smile (sculpture is by Ron Mueck).


----------



## rob28

slim_boy_fat said:


> How long is your commute!?? :tumbleweed:


My office is a 4hr drive. I'm currently in Marathon, on the north shore of Lake Superior, about an 8hr drive from home.
It's a big place over here.....


----------



## Joely P




----------



## Surrey Sam

F15 making its own weather system.


USAF F15-e Eagle - Roar21 by Sam Collyer, on Flickr


----------



## moochin

This picture was taken from Lake bled in Slovenia. 560 burts shots to get this 1 picture

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

I was a part of the opening ceremony for the 2012 olympic games and this is the cauldron. I think it's a fantastic picture and was quite pleased the pic turned out ok.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

The olympic bell......24te. I lifted it down and onto transport and followed it to Tilbury docks to unload it for storage. Was sold to someone for a large sum I do believe.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

This is a locating ring for the tbm (tunel boring machine) that was about to pass through "Woolwich box" in south East London. Weighing in at 24te.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SBM

Surrey Sam said:


> F15 making its own weather system.
> 
> 
> USAF F15-e Eagle - Roar21 by Sam Collyer, on Flickr


How on earth did you take this picture :thumb::doublesho


----------



## slim_boy_fat

incomplete post


----------



## slim_boy_fat

SBM said:


> How on earth did you take this picture :thumb::doublesho












I'll get my coat.......


----------



## Surrey Sam

I wish... :lol: :thumb:

Just stood on a big hill, with a big lens, in a military training area. Hoping that one will come near/low enough. I just love it.

Recently tried starting to film them at the same time:


----------



## Guru

Surrey Sam said:


> I wish... :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Just stood on a big hill, with a big lens, in a military training area. Hoping that one will come near/low enough. I just love it.
> 
> Recently tried starting to film them at the same time:


That is one astounding pic - one in a million.

P.S. - Went through your photostream on flickr. Wonderful photos. :thumb:


----------



## foodstampz

I had a really hard time capturing this photo because of how bright it was.


DSC_0004 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

Finally able to get these here.


DSC_0038 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr

I was at the zoo the other day and these little guys came running as soon as they seen I had a DSLR. Then they posed like this, no kidding. It was so freaking cute.


DSC_0095 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Maxtor

Passing by.


----------



## okcharlie

Random one of my daughter last weekend.....

DSC_0112 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Bonny lass, she's a credit to you! :thumb:


----------



## Guru

okcharlie said:


> Random one of my daughter last weekend.....
> 
> DSC_0112 by John Appleton, on Flickr


What a smile...


----------



## Naddy37

'Heritage Flight' at Saturday's 'Flying Legends' Airshow at Duxford.


----------



## chongo

neilos said:


> 'Heritage Flight' at Saturday's 'Flying Legends' Airshow at Duxford.


Wow, just wow. You should get that blown up and framed:argie:


----------



## fergul

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## foodstampz

Took this with my LG G4.


----------



## Guru




----------



## chongo

foodstampz said:


> Took this with my LG G4.


You need to tell Hufty one of his balls have finally dropped :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## foodstampz

This little guy is fun. He's not afraid of me, but won't let me touch him. It likes to climb on me though, so if I'm outside wearing jeans it will climb up my leg. It's hilarious.


----------



## chongo

foodstampz said:


> This little guy is fun. He's not afraid of me, but won't let me touch him. It likes to climb on me though, so if I'm outside wearing jeans it will climb up my leg. It's hilarious.


WTF, your easily pleased:lol::lol:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

"This little guy is fun. He's not afraid of me, but won't let me touch him. It likes to climb on me though, so if I'm outside wearing jeans it will climb up my leg. It's hilarious. "

And will remain so, until he bites you.......:lol:


----------



## MDC250

I'm going to really miss this little guy, been with us just over 11 years 

Rest peacefully


----------



## rob28

Purchased as part of my attire for a wedding back in England next month. A subtle nod towards our new home.

Patriotic bling. by Rob Earl, on Flickr

This was actually shot for use in a presentation I'm putting together about Depth of Field.


----------



## chris l

A couple from N.Ireland from last week, Inverary at New Year and Las Vegas last year. Still learning but i thought these came out ok.

Giants Causeway by Chris Lamb, on Flickr

Causeway Coast by Chris Lamb, on Flickr

Inverary by Chris Lamb, on Flickr

The Strip by Chris Lamb, on Flickr

Lake Mead by Chris Lamb, on Flickr

Hoover Dam by Chris Lamb, on Flickr


----------



## foodstampz

DSC_0019 by Carl Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Kev_mk3

Mums view from the front door as I left the other week in France.

Iphone 5s no filters nothing


----------



## okcharlie

One from a local Festival we went to recently that had a few classics there...

DSC_0423 by jpappleton, on Flickr


----------



## P3NG

*First time out with my new camera...*









Really pleased with my first effort.


----------



## tightlines

Took my drone out this morning still learning things, but not a bad effort,pity it was over cast


----------



## rob28

At a friends wedding last week back in England and I snapped this shot I'm quite happy with.

Wedding first dance b&w by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

One from the other day of my daughter hiding in the cornfields.....

Betty Cornfield by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## moochin

Huelgoat france

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

One or two from yesterday in the wood next to the house. Wanted to get a real contrast in colours from all the Green and Wood. Dug out some of my adidas Hamburg's to try......

DSC_1053 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_1056 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Maud - a buzzard at Wildwood Trust near Canterbury.

Maud. by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^Wonderful!


----------



## okcharlie

Keeping a Bird theme - this was taken at a Village show last month.....

Bird by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## TheNissanMan

As we're on birds...


----------



## chongo

okcharlie said:


> Keeping a Bird theme - this was taken at a Village show last month.....
> 
> Bird by John Appleton, on Flickr


Nice:thumb: 242mph now that's fast.


----------



## Guru

Continuing the bird theme, here's a gull chasing Osprey for fish -


----------



## okcharlie

and another lookin' a bit moody!

Lookin Fed Up by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## TheNissanMan

Here's looking at you


----------



## Guru

A sharp turn and heading towards me -


----------



## rob28

Another bird from Wildwood Trust.

The watched fly.
Barn Owl by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## TheNissanMan

rob28 said:


> Another bird from Wildwood Trust.
> 
> The watched fly.
> Barn Owl by Rob Earl, on Flickr


Wow, love the fly in the shot


----------



## okcharlie

Changing the subject.......

Holiday Selfie by John Appleton, on Flickr
Couldn't resist takin' this whilst in London on Saturday. Ironic.


----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## Guru

rob28 said:


> Another bird from Wildwood Trust.
> 
> The watched fly.
> Barn Owl by Rob Earl, on Flickr


Awesome. Looks quite close.

Is that another fly in the bottom left under the owl's tail?


----------



## Guru

Bird again -


----------



## okcharlie

Continuing with a Nature theme.......

Lonely by John Appleton, on Flickr

Nosey Cow by John Appleton, on Flickr

Old by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## tightlines

took my drone out tonight


----------



## Ross

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88

Is that Niagra? Just it looks quite small?


----------



## Guru

A two-in-one phenomenon. In the precariously balanced drop of water, you can see the refraction of the foliage behind, but in the top portion you can also see the total internal reflection of the grass blade on which it is resting. Nature is truly wonderful.


----------



## Ross

Starbuck88 said:


> Is that Niagra? Just it looks quite small?


Yes it is,I thought it was bigger too but it's not as big as I was expecting still a stunning place.


----------



## okcharlie

A couple from a local vintage day.....

Bobby by John Appleton, on Flickr

O'l Bus by John Appleton, on Flickr

Vintage by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## TheNissanMan

5 years since my first drift event, still like the night shot


----------



## okcharlie

A bit of a random one.....sort of car related.

Abandoned by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Maxtor

okcharlie said:


> A bit of a random one.....sort of car related.
> 
> Abandoned by John Appleton, on Flickr


Well done mate!


----------



## TheNissanMan

Looking through photos this one seems apt today, this morning we said goodnight for the last time to Bailey. He'll forever be looking out for us I'm sure!


----------



## Alex_225

Took this shot yesterday and thought it was kinda cool. I love this badge but you can make out my sweaty, happy face in the reflection as well haha










Tweaked it via an app on my iPhone too so ended up like this.


----------



## Simz




----------



## okcharlie

Don't know what it is but just like this shot taken the other week.

DSC_1535 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Naranto

Autumn comes to Bristols' Floating Harbour


----------



## rob28

Continuing the autumn theme.
Raleigh Falls is a lovely little picnic area at the side of teh road about an hour from home.

Raleigh2 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Lars Z

TheNissanMan said:


> Looking through photos this one seems apt today, this morning we said goodnight for the last time to Bailey. He'll forever be looking out for us I'm sure!


Dreading the day when our Golden Retriever Simba leaves us.......
Hope you´re ok.


----------



## TheNissanMan

Lars Z said:


> Dreading the day when our Golden Retriever Simba leaves us.......
> 
> Hope you´re ok.


Thanks Lar, all good now. Don't dwell on the what's and maybes and enjoy the here's and nows


----------



## okcharlie

A few from a recent trip to my hometown last weekend. Street photography in the Northern Qtr.

DSC_2120 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2127 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2108 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2145 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2137 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2157 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Wally254

Out skiing in Bavaria.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob28

Technically, this isn't my picture - it was taken by me wife on her point and shoot.

Moon1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^Lovely. Which superzoom does she have?


----------



## storm2284

Another one from my phone. Original taken then zoomed in on the s7 and saved. 
Kelly

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob28

Guru said:


> ^^Lovely. Which superzoom does she have?


The Canon G3x, so 600mm equivalent reach. Point and shoot might be understating it a little bit.


----------



## okcharlie

A few random ones from a very modern school we visited yesterday.......

DSC_2334 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2358 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2408 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2393 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_2529 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Welshquattro1

Sunrise over my Audi taken on my iPhone


----------



## okcharlie

Took this recently........

Stack by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## darbo

*The Milky Way "Ben Nevis"*








Canon 70D, Tamron 10-24mm, bulb mode at 25 secs, manual focus just off infinity & F4.


----------



## SBM

Marvellous shot:thumb:. I went up Ben Nevis last year. Can I ask wheat settings and lens you used?


----------



## PaulaJayne

darbo said:


> View attachment 48589


Nice shot


----------



## Guru

^^Awesome shot.


----------



## rob28

Last night. No fireworks over here - just natures own display.

Moon and milky way by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Taken on my phone, so excuse quality


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Used to do trackside motorsport photography but over the last year or so have taken an interest in MX.


----------



## okcharlie

A couple from yesterday of my daughter playing as a fairy in the Autumn woods...

6 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Tree Hug by John Appleton, on Flickr

10 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Guru




----------



## Iptsoe

One from early this week, spotted it in the garden before starting work

Spiderweb BW by Simon Greenhalgh, on Flickr


----------



## lawrenceSA




----------



## okcharlie

Some recent ones from the NEC Classic show.....

12 by John Appleton, on Flickr

10 by John Appleton, on Flickr

9 by John Appleton, on Flickr

7 by John Appleton, on Flickr

My friends recently restored Hyundai WRC Car....

6 by John Appleton, on Flickr

4 by John Appleton, on Flickr

5 by John Appleton, on Flickr

2 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## mangove21

Taken on an old Nokia years ago









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naranto

16th century church door.
Island of Visingso on Lake Vattern in Sweden.
2009 Canon Powershot G2.


----------



## TheNissanMan

Up close...


----------



## okcharlie

Warm glow of light in the cold winter mist.

1 by John Appleton, on Flickr

and this of my daughter recently getting some shots for a family calendar.

4 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## chefy

*Forth Rail Bridge*


----------



## gatecrasher3

A frosty start to the week this week


----------



## Guru

okcharlie said:


> Warm glow of light in the cold winter mist.
> 
> 1 by John Appleton, on Flickr


That light is heavenly.


----------



## Maxtor

Naranto said:


> 16th century church door.
> Island of Visingso on Lake Vattern in Sweden.
> 2009 Canon Powershot G2.


That is a great photo, 16th century OCD too!


----------



## finnie_1

This is the best picture I have taken, it means a bit to me as this last year I was in a motorcycle accident and this was taken the first time out since fixing it.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

not sure if ive posted this before,just looking to change the wallpaper on computer and found this one,think it was one of the first i took when i got my new d3200


----------



## Ross

Went for a drive this morning and took these around Eashness in the north west of Shetland.



















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## armufti

One of mine from lands end










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd

Was up in London this afternoon with my wife and daughter and managed to catch this shot as the sun was setting










Not edited in an any way or cropped etc, just liked it.


----------



## JoeP

That is a sharding good photo ncd.


----------



## ncd

JoeP said:


> That is a sharding good photo ncd.


 Thanks, was taken with my Samsung S6 mobile:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Talking of the Shard I remembered i had this from earlier this year......

1 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^Nice use of negative space there in composition.


----------



## okcharlie

Guru said:


> ^^Nice use of negative space there in composition.


Thanks......Think i'd watched a youtube video on negative space that week! Took some more along the same lines that day :lol:

2 by John Appleton, on Flickr

3 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## TheNissanMan

Negative space?


----------



## Guru

TheNissanMan said:


> Negative space?


Lovely. Here's one from me continuing the theme -


----------



## okcharlie

Another neg with a flower theme.....

Flower by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## TheNissanMan

Go on then, one more


----------



## rob28

Stella - The wise old dog of winter.

Christmas Stella by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB

One I took at Buckingham Palace last year. Although it looks a bit de-saturated here


----------



## Talidan

View out of the hotel window last week in Finland. 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

Me mums cat 'stitch'.......

Stitch by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

My tree.

Sitting in a bubble by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Dazzel81




----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## Aly

Stirling Castle

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## muzzer

Dazzel81 said:


>


Not a bad collection, what's the Snow Queen like? I used to be a staunch Absolute man until i discovered Grey Goose at our works do


----------



## Dazzel81

muzzer said:


> Not a bad collection, what's the Snow Queen like? I used to be a staunch Absolute man until i discovered Grey Goose at our works do


Snow Queen is a bit strong for me on its own but not to bad with a mixer, have you tried Roberto Cavalli? next on my purchase list :argie: do like GG if I'm having a few, but Absolute is my go to if I'm having a session


----------



## muzzer

Dazzel81 said:


> Snow Queen is a bit strong for me on its own but not to bad with a mixer, have you tried Roberto Cavalli? next on my purchase list :argie: do like GG if I'm having a few, but Absolute is my go to if I'm having a session


I haven't no, might have to have a shifty for that next time i'm out and about. I used to swear by Absolute but after drinking GG with Red Bull at the works do, i couldn't believe how smooth it was. That is my fave now.


----------



## Smithy225

muzzer said:


> I haven't no, might have to have a shifty for that next time i'm out and about. I used to swear by Absolute but after drinking GG with Red Bull at the works do, i couldn't believe how smooth it was. That is my fave now.


I do love a grey goose! Although I like finlandia too, really smooth without much bit.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

muzzer said:


> I haven't no, might have to have a shifty for that next time i'm out and about. I used to swear by Absolute but after drinking GG with Red Bull at the works do, i couldn't believe how smooth it was. That is my fave now.


Never tried GG with Red Bull will had to give it a go :thumb:
I have it straight with ice or with a small bit of lemonade & freshly squeezed lime


----------



## lawrenceSA

[/URL]

Taken in the front yard the other evening as a storm was approaching.


----------



## okcharlie

One from today taking the xmas decs down......

Betty17c by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Guru




----------



## okcharlie

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lovely vibrant colours there Guru^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Surrey Sam

F16 from the Royal Danish Airforce flying at low level within a millitary training area located in the USA.

Over the last 8 years, this aircraft has been the support aircraft in a programme designed to develop, the latest 5th generation F35 stealth fighterjet for active service.


RDAF - F16 by Sam Collyer, on Flickr


----------



## SBM

Wow! What was the shutter speed to get that so sharp?


----------



## Surrey Sam

That one was taken at 1/1600sec. It's not pin sharp for me but he was traveling at 500 knots (575mph) so panning something which is moving that quickly, means the keeper rate drops a little.


----------



## Guru

Awesome!


----------



## LSpec

Vacaciones Retalhuleu by Cesar Urrea, en Flickr

Volcanes by Cesar Urrea, en Flickr


----------



## sebjonesy

One of my favourite photos from my travels, in Hoi An, Vietnam


----------



## NickTB




----------



## okcharlie

A few shots from our recent baby announcement.....

Scan Pic 1 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Scan Pic 4 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Scan Pic 2 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Cookies

That's lovely @okcharlie !! A friend has a pic of his wife's baby tummy covered in Post-Its of all the baby names they were thinking of. It's a fabulous pic. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Phil-1

Took these just before Christmas on my I-Phone




























Thanks
Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sebjonesy

Long exposure shot of Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## okcharlie

Had my watch detailed today.....

Watch Cleaner by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Surrey Sam

Very original, love it :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Taken yesterday at the beach enjoying the lovely sunny day....

Gor Sun 1 by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## HEADPHONES

My first go at night photography using long exposure and waving a torch across the car as a light source.


----------



## NickTB

One of my twins


----------



## c j h

Heres a few of my faves from last couple of months. Feedback welcome

Untitled by craig hill, on Flickr

Untitled by craig hill, on Flickr

Untitled by craig hill, on Flickr

Untitled by craig hill, on Flickr

Untitled by craig hill, on Flickr

Untitled by craig hill, on Flickr

Untitled by craig hill, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Hope we can be together again.....

Sweet Love by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## SBM

Terrific photo's OKCharlie :thumb::argie: Very professional and I know you only took this up relatively recently. Respect buddy:thumb:


----------



## Guru

John, lovely shots. Loved the rim light in the silhouette.


----------



## SimTaylor

Took this today using a Nikon Coolpix L340 which is my first camera.


----------



## okcharlie

SBM said:


> Terrific photo's OKCharlie :thumb::argie: Very professional and I know you only took this up relatively recently. Respect buddy:thumb:


Thanks! Still loads to learn but really enjoying it. keep setting myself little challenges which for me is helping my progresss. Just a bloody expensive hobby. 



Guru said:


> John, lovely shots. Loved the rim light in the silhouette.


Thank you......it took about 20 shots before I got that one due to my model being only 5 years old and moving about all over the shop. :wall:

Cheers


----------



## Guru

okcharlie said:


> Just a bloody expensive hobby.
> 
> Cheers


Couldn't agree more...much more expensive than even detailing...


----------



## okcharlie

Window Cleaner by John Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## tightlines




----------



## chongo

tightlines said:


> View attachment 49597


Crosby beach if am right:thumb: are you going the cars and coffee meet in Liverpool tomorrow :car:


----------



## tightlines

correct went just after Christmas the dog didnt like the statues,will be going tomorrow but the car isnt clean havent had chance today to late after the rain to start, take it your going ?


----------



## angel1449

No one will probably be interested but im going too haha


----------



## tightlines

angel1449 said:


> No one will probably be interested but im going too haha


see you there :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## dzzy

Quick snap from a trip to Amsterdam last year, taken on my phone and edited using some free apps!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

Tango by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Tango Close by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie




----------



## rob28

Tree and stars by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## pt1

Mmmmmm...


----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## okcharlie

Light by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB

A couple I took in Seligman Arizona, which is where the Disney film Cars is based on. there were loads of these old cars just rotting away. Fascinating place


----------



## LewisChadwick7

this one i got at the weekend taken at the old coking plant near me that is now under demolition  used to be a brilliant place for pictures too as the sunsets over the way just like i managed to catch here!


----------



## okcharlie

Mini by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Naranto

Old hangar at Cotswold Airport. Unretouched photo of a SAAB 9.5 Hirsch HOT Aero.










[img style="max-width:100%;"


----------



## rob28

Smoke1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Another from the speeding set...

Tractor 1 by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

So, this isn't the same chap then............? :lol:


----------



## shine247

By no means a quality pic in expert terms, just taken on a phone. After a shop in Albertsons and returning to the car I was presented with this rainbow which is a rare site in Nevada to say the least.


----------



## okcharlie

Sainsbury Centre UEA Norwich also known as the Marvel Avengers HQ.......

Sainsbury Centre by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Sometime last week

Container lights by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Last weekend at the Canadian Power Toboggan Championship races in Manitoba

57 round the bend. by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Number 80 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^Superb Rob.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

@rob What sort of speeds are these guys reaching?


----------



## rob28

slim_boy_fat said:


> @rob What sort of speeds are these guys reaching?


The fast guys were doing about 100mph by the time they get to the corner.


----------



## okcharlie

Local Parish Church at night....

Church at Night by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## gatecrasher3

One of many from the BTCC Media Day


----------



## lawrenceSA

All taken on the same beach on the same morning, over a period of about 2 hours while the sun came up


----------



## okcharlie

Some recent shots of my daughter....

Daffodil Walk by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Betty by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^Wow, what heavenly light...


----------



## okcharlie

Guru said:


> ^^Wow, what heavenly light...


Thanks mate.......worked out well for a change 😉


----------



## pt1

Isle of arran









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Market and church, central Stockport


----------



## Sk8ir

Pleased with this for just a phone snap:


----------



## lawrenceSA

Here's one I took recently of a toy that I had as a kid that I have kept all this time - it is a fully functioning steam train that I had from the age of 5 (so its 37 years old already) and it brings back plenty happy memories of being a small kid playing with it with my old man.


----------



## okcharlie

Couple of recent images....

Eye by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Strawberry Splash by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Milk delivered....job done. by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Keep Out by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250

Okcharlie/Mr Appleton is on the BBC, congratulations!

Your pictures: My washing
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-39960775


----------



## Guru

Congrats!


----------



## CLS500Benz

Full Res:


----------



## okcharlie

MDC250 said:


> Okcharlie/Mr Appleton is on the BBC, congratulations!
> 
> Your pictures: My washing
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-39960775


Thanks.......was quite chuffed that got picked. 😉


----------



## okcharlie

Guru said:


> Congrats!


Cheers 😀


----------



## lawrenceSA




----------



## okcharlie

A quick before and after.....

The wait..... by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Love by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Surrey Sam

Meanwhile, this goes on to protect those pictured above.


_M1C1228_wm by Sam Collyer, on Flickr


----------



## pooma

Haven't had the camera out for a while, quick pic of our all black cat, Poppy, with her one white whisker


----------



## okcharlie

Surrey Sam said:


> Meanwhile, this goes on to protect those pictured above.
> 
> 
> _M1C1228_wm by Sam Collyer, on Flickr


Great sharp shot Sam 😀


----------



## Cookies

pooma said:


> Haven't had the camera out for a while, quick pic of our all black cat, Poppy, with her one white whisker


That's the best photo I've seen in a very, very long time. Fabulous.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## pooma

Cookies said:


> That's the best photo I've seen in a very, very long time. Fabulous.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thank you, you're to kind.


----------



## okcharlie

When you get a new mower and you can't help but play with it...

Cucumber by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Cutting the path by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Scribble by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Pear by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

We moved into our new house a couple of weeks ago and only in the last few days has it calmed down enough to break out the camera and start having fun again.

Lakefront chairs HDR by Rob Earl, on Flickr

These hummingbirds are awesome. Like little bullets whizzing around - but I need practice with off camera flash to get some better shots.
Male ruby feeding by Rob Earl, on Flickr

This is one of the snakes that scared the crap out of me the other day as I wasn't expecting it. They appear to have a nest under my old concrete boat launch as there were 3 out soaking up the sun yesterday.
Garter snake close up by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250

rob28 said:


> We moved into our new house a couple of weeks ago and only in the last few days has it calmed down enough to break out the camera and start having fun again.
> 
> Lakefront chairs HDR by Rob Earl, on Flickr
> 
> These hummingbirds are awesome. Like little bullets whizzing around - but I need practice with off camera flash to get some better shots.
> Male ruby feeding by Rob Earl, on Flickr
> 
> This is one of the snakes that scared the crap out of me the other day as I wasn't expecting it. They appear to have a nest under my old concrete boat launch as there were 3 out soaking up the sun yesterday.
> Garter snake close up by Rob Earl, on Flickr


Every time I see you pics I'm literally sick with envy. The scenery looks absolutely stunning in your part of the world


----------



## MDC250

Not a patch on the technically superb shots on here but this makes me chuckle every time I see it...


----------



## lawrenceSA




----------



## okcharlie

Some recents.....

Felix by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Hudson by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Into the light by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Hide and Seek by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Off Road by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Blending in..... by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Sun Bathe by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Jack R

Here's a couple of photos I took today.

Great oxendon tunnel entrance


Light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## okcharlie

Traveller by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Octo Colours by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Painting by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Continuing a painting Theme.........

Colour by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Paint by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Painting by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## pt1

A few snaps taken with my phone from a recent trip to the isle of arran


----------



## evojkp

A couple of pics I have taken recently and liked...

CSOC Knockhill 030717-00817 by John Phillips, on Flickr

CSOC Knockhill 030717-00698 by John Phillips, on Flickr

DSC01538 by John Phillips, on Flickr

A new addition to the extended family as well...

DSC01389 by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929

Some stunning pics there guys thanks for sharing


----------



## okcharlie

Summertime by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Clouds by JP Appleton, on Flickr

The Look by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Hoody 2 by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Skyline 2a by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Bet Col 1 by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Found this taken on my phone









Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrantB5

1 film photo to chuck in also


----------



## rob28

I offered to help out friends who'd been let down by their wedding photographer about 3 weeks before the wedding....
Next thing, I'm the lone, primary shooter who's never done a wedding before. I do landscapes, night skies, dogs etc. Basically things that don't answer back, so this was a bit nerve wracking.

But it turned out OK. Here's one I'm happy with.

6491 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## dchapman88

Only a phone photo and nothing too wonderful, but he'd just made a tray of cupcakes for Nanny and was so proud of them!









Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Who ate the missing two?


----------



## dchapman88

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ Who ate the missing two?


Someone's gotta make sure they were fit for eating 


Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## okcharlie

Some recents....

Church by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Covehithe Sea View by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Windmill by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Book by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Defence by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Wall by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Grey Morning by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Some random ones over the last couple of weeks which I like..

CS1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

CS13 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

weird sky3 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

After the tornado warning by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

A few more from around Suffolk this week.....

Alone by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Curved by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Scallop by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Shingle by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Waiting by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Night Sky by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Jack R

Took this last night at east runton


----------



## Jack R

Managed to improve on the above a bit the following night.
Again just used my iPhone (although I've cropped this one a bit)


----------



## MattMazda3Sport

Here's one of the dog

Generated from my Apple iPhone using tools.rackonly.com

One of a beach I go to a lot

Generated from my Apple iPhone using tools.rackonly.com

First attempt at long exposure

Generated from my Apple iPhone using tools.rackonly.com

Can't get pictures to upload.


----------



## rob28

MattMazda3Sport said:


> Can't get pictures to upload.


When you're looking at one of your pictures on flickr, you should have 5 little buttons down at the lower right.
The middle one is the share button. If you select that and then choose BBcode, it will give you options for what size to share. Usually the 1080 X ???? is adequate.
Just CTRL+C the highlighted link and paste it directly into the post - don't worry about using the insert image function on this forum. The link you're copying already has that all sorted for you.

If you do that it should have similar info to the one below..

This image was taken Saturday night and hopefully this is the starting point for me to improve. The lighting needs to be played with to get the effect I'm looking for. Plus I need to try and get the near stuff in focus too but still have a wide open aperture..... 
Photography - it's all about compromise.

Blue chair and stars by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## MattMazda3Sport

Thanks Rob


----------



## okcharlie

Mary's Shell, Cleveleys, Lancashire.

Reflection by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## MDC250

How moody is that ^ ?


----------



## camerashy

Great image, bet it would print out well too


----------



## rob28

Random shots from the last couple of weeks..

Blue Jay and peanut by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Flames by Rob Earl, on Flickr

TG Mercury Cougar by Rob Earl, on Flickr

TG Trucks by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## robbo777

.....


----------



## Shiny

Shot taken yesterday, only a phone pic and edited with a black and white filter on the phone, but it came our rather well i think.


----------



## okcharlie

A few recent shots featuring water...

Dawn by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Taken by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Stones & Metal by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Beacon by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Dock by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Waters Edge by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## chongo

okcharlie said:


> A few recent shots featuring water...
> 
> Dawn by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Taken by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Stones & Metal by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Beacon by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Dock by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Waters Edge by JP Appleton, on Flickr


Bloody hell bud your pictures are stunning :argie:
You should get them printed onto canvas there that good:thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Is the second photo down taken on Cromer/Runton beach? Looks very familiar


----------



## gatecrasher3

Taken last weekend at a local Muay Thai event. Great night.


----------



## okcharlie

chongo said:


> Bloody hell bud your pictures are stunning :argie:
> You should get them printed onto canvas there that good:thumb:


Thanks Chongo for your kind comments. I get the occasional ones printed and framed up in the lounge. 😀


----------



## okcharlie

JR1982 said:


> Is the second photo down taken on Cromer/Runton beach? Looks very familiar


Hi mate.....the second image is an old pillbox on Caister Beach. Take few round that area of the coast. 😀


----------



## rob28

Fox and food by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Bald eagle in flight by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

A few from recently featuring Trees......

Trees by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Autumn Mist by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Hidden by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Dark Woods by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Light by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Outbuilding by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Hidden Pond by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Woods by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Jack R

Photos two and four are my favourites


----------



## Guru

Orton effect, right?


----------



## Cookies

okcharlie said:


> A few from recently featuring Trees......
> 
> Dark Woods by JP Appleton, on Flickr


I particularly love that one!! Brilliant.

Cooks


----------



## okcharlie

JR1982 said:


> Photos two and four are my favourites


Thanks mate 



Guru said:


> Orton effect, right?


Yes on a couple it is the Orton effect 



Cookies said:


> I particularly love that one!! Brilliant.
> 
> Cooks


Thanks Cooks.....that one has done well on social media recently. Been told it should be an album cover


----------



## NickTB

Poppy...

IMG_7402 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Here are some of my favourites





































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

Oo and these 2 
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

Some from a quick visit to Overstrand on the North Norfolk coast......

Colour by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Incoming by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Minimal by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Splash by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## lawrenceSA

I made these 2 images last night. Our neighbor was celebrating Diwali.


----------



## rob28

Fall sunrise by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## angel1449

rob28 said:


> Fall sunrise by Rob Earl, on Flickr


That is stunning


----------



## NickTB

Kaia

2017-10-22 12.18.36-2 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

Buddy

2017-10-22 12.19.54-2 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

An iPhone shot as I was stuck in the first major storm of the year. 3 hrs stopped waiting for heavy rescue to drag a lorry our of a ditch.

Road closure. Watching the snow build up. by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## steelghost

Walking up Oxford Road in Manchester this morning...


----------



## okcharlie

Media City, Salford Quays whist visiting up norf' last week.....

Media City by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB

London Comic con last weekend. Amazing make up there

Untitled by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## NickTB

A couple from yesterday

Untitled by Nick Brennan, on Flickr

Untitled by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Some recents.....

Mushroom by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Orange by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Church at Night by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Back from vacation....

Wrangler on rocks by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Up through the clouds by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Kihei splashes at sunset by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Gecko at Dole by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## lawrenceSA




----------



## LewisChadwick7




----------



## NickTB

My boys

Untitled by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## RicardoB

One I tool of a plasma ball. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrenceSA

A few I made recently.


----------



## NickTB

One of my twins in yesterday's snow.. Not impressed with the cold!

2017-12-10 11.15.26 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## Njs71

A couple taken recently.


----------



## dazzlers82

one from the bsb at brands
Untitled by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------



## dazzlers82

this one i took with my iphone from the pane window on the way to spain.
Sunset from above the clouds by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Norfolk in Winter...

Zig Zag by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Still Standing by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Winter by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

^^Awesome captures.


----------



## okcharlie

Guru said:


> ^^Awesome captures.


Thank you Guru - really appreciate your comment. Here's another one from around the same time. Apparently I should title it 'Thor's Hammer' according to some groups it's been shared on. 

Impaled by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## dchapman88

What beach are we looking at here??


----------



## okcharlie

dchapman88 said:


> What beach are we looking at here??


It's at Bawdsey near the old Military bunkers and the radar station.


----------



## kingswood

My two pups x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guru

okcharlie said:


> Thank you Guru - really appreciate your comment. Here's another one from around the same time. Apparently I should title it 'Thor's Hammer' according to some groups it's been shared on.
> 
> Impaled by JP Appleton, on Flickr


Haha, there indeed is an uncanny resemblance.

On a serious note, lovely long exposure. Really liked the blurring of water waves and motion in the clouds. 30 seconds?


----------



## Guru

Spiderman costume, anyone?


----------



## okcharlie

Guru said:


> Haha, there indeed is an uncanny resemblance.
> 
> On a serious note, lovely long exposure. Really liked the blurring of water waves and motion in the clouds. 30 seconds?


Thanks Guru.......think it was about 1min exposure. I also used a Lee Big Stopper with their 100mm system. 😀


----------



## Guru




----------



## Cookies

okcharlie said:


> Thank you Guru - really appreciate your comment. Here's another one from around the same time. Apparently I should title it 'Thor's Hammer' according to some groups it's been shared on.
> 
> Impaled by JP Appleton, on Flickr


That's a flippin great pic. I got a quick preview of it in Tapatalk, and immediately thought "That looks like Thor's Hammer" lol.

Apparently it's(after a swift Googling) called Mjølnir.

Merry Christmas!!

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## NickTB

okcharlie said:


> Norfolk in Winter...
> 
> Zig Zag by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Still Standing by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Winter by JP Appleton, on Flickr


Great images. What set up do you use out of interest?


----------



## Guru




----------



## okcharlie

Cookies said:


> That's a flippin great pic. I got a quick preview of it in Tapatalk, and immediately thought "That looks like Thor's Hammer" lol.
> 
> Apparently it's(after a swift Googling) called Mjølnir.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my Wenger 16999


Thanks for that Cooks.....you and your famiy have a good xmas too.



NickTB said:


> Great images. What set up do you use out of interest?


Thank you Nick for your comments. For Landscapes I use a Nikon D7100 with a 10-20mm Sigma 3.5 Lens. I also use a Lee Filters 100mm system usually with the 10 stop Big Stopper and occasionally the Circular Polariser from Lee too. Tripod wise I have Manfrotto 055 System with an Arca Style Ball head conversion to work with an L Bracket on Camera. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bug Sponge

Our Cavalier King Charles spaniels









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

Merry Christmas to everyone! Couple of shots from Christmas Eve on a visit into Suffolk...

Covehithe by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Simplicity by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Trolls by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

Love both first and second one there. Wonderful minimalism in the second pic.


----------



## B8sy

A few of my better photos.























Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

okcharlie said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone! Couple of shots from Christmas Eve on a visit into Suffolk...
> 
> Covehithe by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Simplicity by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Trolls by JP Appleton, on Flickr


Leiston Abbey?!


----------



## okcharlie

Guru said:


> Love both first and second one there. Wonderful minimalism in the second pic.


Thanks Guru......yes the less is more thing seemed to have worked well.



dchapman88 said:


> Leiston Abbey?!


Hi....it's a Church in a place called Covehithe just along the coast from Southwold. Quite an interesting part of the coastline with lots of fallen trees on the beach.


----------



## Surrey Sam

RAF GR4 Tornado flying low level over a Loch in Scotland.


100ft RAF GR4 Tornado by Sam Collyer, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

Christmas Eve fun.

Wifeys weapon by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Covehithe & Benacre Nature Reserve in Suffolk.

Fallen by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Hideout by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## dchapman88

okcharlie said:


> Covehithe & Benacre Nature Reserve in Suffolk.
> 
> Fallen by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Hideout by JP Appleton, on Flickr


Your pictures are extremely beautiful


----------



## okcharlie

dchapman88 said:


> Your pictures are extremely beautiful


Thanks for that I really appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82

Lightpainting focus st by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

A few shots from a recent road trip to North Yorkshire.....

Lonely Tree by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Lonely by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Surrounded by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Twists and Turns by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Layers by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## matty.13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge

Georgie and Annie









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309




----------



## huxley309

Painted Lady by darren bray, on Flickr


----------



## Guru

huxley309 said:


> Painted Lady by darren bray, on Flickr


Amazing. The light and subject details are fantastic.

Is the eagle in captivity?


----------



## Guru




----------



## huxley309

Guru said:


> Amazing. The light and subject details are fantastic.
> 
> Is the eagle in captivity?


Yeah screech owl sanctuary, they had an open day.

Quite happy with the butterfly, had to get down and dirty but more than worth it. 
The sunlight was beaming down, making the wings light right up.

Meant to say that was taken with my 150-450mm telephoto, not a macro lens.


----------



## huxley309

Brothers by darren bray, on Flickr


----------



## huxley309

Mousehole lights by darren bray, on Flickr


----------



## F16

delete


----------



## wanner69

My 6 month old ****apoo, say cheese









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

wanner69 said:


> My 6 month old ****apoo, say cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


How cute :thumb: mine is coming on a bundle, I'll soon post a pic of my ****apoo.


----------



## wanner69

Soul boy 68 said:


> How cute :thumb: mine is coming on a bundle, I'll soon post a pic of my ****apoo.


Look forward to it buddy


----------



## Bizcam

I saw Neil Diamond a few times on tour over the years. These where taken on the iPhone last October. A very good night, very talented and of course a legend. Sad news today.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is Mia, taken from my I pad. She is now three months old.


----------



## Soul boy 68

soul boy 68 said:


> here is mia, taken from my i pad. She is now three months old.
> 
> View attachment 53189


----------



## okcharlie

Some recents....

Fallen by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Overflow by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Winter Morning by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Left out... by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Isolated by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## NickTB

okcharlie said:


> Some recents....


Winter morning is stunning


----------



## huxley309

Bloodhound by darren bray, on Flickr


----------



## Ross

A few from the wilds of Shetland while walking the dogs.






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

NickTB said:


> Winter morning is stunning


Thanks Nick


----------



## nick197

Agustawestland WAH-64D Longbow Apache by Nick Collins, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Couple from a early morning down at Southwold, Suffolk.....

Outcast by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Troll by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Incoming by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Bug Sponge

Cardiff pier














Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo




----------



## okcharlie

Thurne Windpump, Norfolk.....

Mill at Sunrise by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Blue Skies by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Movement by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Scattered by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## rubberducky1957

A few shots in the frost and ice before the Beast from the East.

A mid day stroll, not that you would guess fron the position of the sun.










Local reservoir beginning to defrost.










In the hills above Peebles.


----------



## huxley309

Cold Exmoor morning.


Exmoor Sunrise by darren bray, on Flickr


----------



## huxley309

Common Buzzard.

Common Buzzard by darren bray, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Polar conditions in South Norfolk this week....

Polar Conditions by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

Some recent stuff from Norfolk, Suffolk & East Yorks....

Small,-Medium-&-Large by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Carnage by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Twins by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Swell by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Framed by JP Appleton, on Flickr

On the Move by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Chip off the Block by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Entrance by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Trio by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Njs71

The photo above called “carnage” is outstanding:thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

Njs71 said:


> The photo above called "carnage" is outstanding:thumb:


Cheers


----------



## NickTB

From a wedding I did last week as second shooter

DSCF5444 2 by Nick Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## LSpec

amazing pictures


----------



## ljw2k

One I took at Oulton Park last year.


----------



## Guru

^^Sharp panning shot. Excellent!


----------



## dazzlers82

Untitled by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------



## gatecrasher3

dazzlers82 said:


> Untitled by dazzlers82, on Flickr


Great panning on that one. Lovely shot.


----------



## Bizcam

My bedroom view in the morning and the cruise ship we went on.


----------



## Bug Sponge

Took this of my mates band the other week.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob28

Audio waveforms in silhouette by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Ruby throated hummingbird by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## beambeam

That hummingbird image is brilliant! I love the colouring of its throat, beautiful.

https://i.imgur.com/4XN3lEC.jpg I didn't add in


----------



## Jack R




----------



## okcharlie

Some recent shots from early morning outings....

Lake at Dawn by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Blickling Hall by JP Appleton, on Flickr

In the Middle by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Woodland Path by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Calm by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Loner by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Elliott19864

Flynn keeping guard yesterday while we had food









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5

I took the RS to Whitby yesterday. Had a really enjoyable day....a few snaps:


----------



## pt1

Sat on top of caisteal abhail,isle of arran









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

I'm no photographer and these are only camera shots, but just liked the difference between morning and afternoon at the beach today


----------



## Brian1612

Couple from a little day out I had a few weeks back.
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Some desert from today's shopping trip

Wanted to show off the waffles more than anything lol


----------



## okcharlie

Sparks will Fly by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## rob28

I've been away from here for a while but with a new vehicle on order I need to get my hand back into keeping things clean and shiny.

So as I'm here I may as well post a couple of completely random pictures..

LOTW Speedway Practice June 9th 1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Raleigh Falls in B&W by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Audio waveforms in silhouette by Rob Earl, on Flickr

OK, so there were 3 random shots.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Just picked up a new camera so took an obligatory shot of the dog to try it!


----------



## Vmlopes

Cathedral Of Steel by Victor Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## Starbuck88

Vmlopes said:


> Cathedral Of Steel by Victor Lopes, on Flickr


What is this?!?!


----------



## Vmlopes

Starbuck88 said:


> What is this?!?!


Part of a derelict steel rolling mill

Sent from my CUBOT CHEETAH 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## okcharlie

Some recent stuff from my travels....

On the Line by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Reflections by JP Appleton, on Flickr

By the Water by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Negative Blue by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Platform by JP Appleton, on Flickr

LN481 by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## sevenfourate

okcharlie said:


> Some recent stuff from my travels....
> 
> Platform by JP Appleton, on Flickr


If i'm not mistaken this is Great Yarmouth. Might not be im sure there loads of similar around the Country.

And if it is - i made and installed the 'stand' for the solar light that sits ontop of that outfall.

Lovely pics buddy.


----------



## okcharlie

sevenfourate said:


> If i'm not mistaken this is Great Yarmouth. Might not be im sure there loads of similar around the Country.
> 
> And if it is - i made and installed the 'stand' for the solar light that sits ontop of that outfall.
> 
> Lovely pics buddy.


Thanks Pal...yes it is Great Yarmouth, South Beach. Out of interest what does it actually do? Lots of people have asked me since seeing the photo. Small world that you actually fitted something to it


----------



## rob28

The new toy.

Jeep flexing in the quarry by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## sevenfourate

okcharlie said:


> Thanks Pal...yes it is Great Yarmouth, South Beach. Out of interest what does it actually do? Lots of people have asked me since seeing the photo. Small world that you actually fitted something to it


The outfall was (?) once used for sewerage disposal as far as i know.

My company does work for the people that own the inner and outer harbours. Goes without saying that at night (especially) the outfall could be a danger to shipping coming into either of the harbours.

So we were asked to make a galvanised stand; that a solar powered light could be affixed to and then install it. Was a rough entrance to the harbour that day if i remember correctly going out in a small boat. Infact i think my fingernails are still in the grab-rail !


----------



## Pauly.22

Probably my favourite place in the uk, anyone guess where?


----------



## Maxtor

Pauly.22 said:


> Probably my favourite place in the uk, anyone guess where?


Cornwall


----------



## Maxtor

sevenfourate said:


> If i'm not mistaken this is Great Yarmouth. Might not be im sure there loads of similar around the Country.
> 
> And if it is - i made and installed the 'stand' for the solar light that sits ontop of that outfall.
> 
> Lovely pics buddy.





okcharlie said:


> Thanks Pal...yes it is Great Yarmouth, South Beach. Out of interest what does it actually do? Lots of people have asked me since seeing the photo. Small world that you actually fitted something to it





sevenfourate said:


> The outfall was (?) once used for sewerage disposal as far as i know.
> 
> My company does work for the people that own the inner and outer harbours. Goes without saying that at night (especially) the outfall could be a danger to shipping coming into either of the harbours.
> 
> So we were asked to make a galvanised stand; that a solar powered light could be affixed to and then install it. Was a rough entrance to the harbour that day if i remember correctly going out in a small boat. Infact i think my fingernails are still in the grab-rail !


Great photo and a fabulous back story! :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie

sevenfourate said:


> The outfall was (?) once used for sewerage disposal as far as i know.
> 
> My company does work for the people that own the inner and outer harbours. Goes without saying that at night (especially) the outfall could be a danger to shipping coming into either of the harbours.
> 
> So we were asked to make a galvanised stand; that a solar powered light could be affixed to and then install it. Was a rough entrance to the harbour that day if i remember correctly going out in a small boat. Infact i think my fingernails are still in the grab-rail !


Sounds like it was a bit of a mission Didn't know it was there until recently tbh as I don't venture down that part of Yarmouth very often.Thanks for the info though


----------



## okcharlie

Maxtor said:


> Great photo and a fabulous back story! :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## okcharlie

A trip to the famous and very interesting Dungeness on the Kent Coast this week....

Forgotten Times by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Hign & Dry by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Ruined by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Taken by Time by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## youngwangie

http://


----------



## Maxtor

okcharlie said:


> A trip to the famous and very interesting Dungeness on the Kent Coast this week....


Stunning shots Charlie! :thumb:


----------



## crxftyyy

Trying our my new P20 Pro's Camera!























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob28

The toy.

Godson Jeep 1 by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## okcharlie

A few recent coastal shots....

Days gone by by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Waiting by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Lead In by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Huts by JP Appleton, on Flickr

No-Cycles by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Rugged by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Dawn by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Scattered by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## B17BLG

Whilst not absolutely photography, I'm trying to finally get to grips with my drone and premier pro.

Hopefully the video will embed automatically via tapatalk:






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

I've been a member of this forum for 6 years and I've never been into this section that I can recall :wall: - maybe I just didn't notice it. Some fantastic photographs here. I used to b&w film photography back in the early 80s on a Yashica SLR camera, but lost interest.

Thanks all for sharing these.


----------



## oneflewover

Scarborough last week


----------



## Andy1972

okcharlie said:


> A few recent coastal shots....
> 
> Days gone by by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Waiting by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Lead In by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Huts by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> No-Cycles by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Rugged by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Dawn by JP Appleton, on Flickr
> 
> Scattered by JP Appleton, on Flickr


are you a professional photographer? do you sell these pics?


----------



## dazzlers82

a few random photos.
gsxr shoot by dazzlers82, on Flickr
Greylag goose posing at stodmarsh by dazzlers82, on Flickr
Untitled by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------



## F16

From the summer, seems a long time ago now!


----------



## camerashy

Nice composition, F16


----------



## okcharlie

Andy1972 said:


> are you a professional photographer? do you sell these pics?


Not a professional unfortunately but i do sell the odd print to friends and family.


----------



## muzzer

Some crazy beading taken after Saturday's down pour


----------



## okcharlie

Some more randoms from around the coast in Suffolk & Norfolk....

Detached by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Guided by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Untitled by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Warning Signs by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Five by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Waiting on the Shore by JP Appleton, on Flickr

Dried by JP Appleton, on Flickr


----------



## Makalu

A47 AutoJumble May 2019 009-Edit by Jon Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## FJ1000

Random assortment of pics this summer





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Took this with my phone at recent local Sabbath tribute gig. I thought the silhouette came out quite well.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Snapped this of Tom Ingram at Snetterton following his win of race one having qualified on pole.


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## Boothy

Just a couple from over the last couple of months.























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

Couple of photos from our recent visit to Devon, one of my favourite places!

My youngest having a wander on Croyde beach..










Had an amazing view from the place we stayed..


----------



## gishy

couple from death valley a few years ago.excuse the quality but only had a little crappy point and shoot camera then.


----------



## gishy

think this was in florida couple of years ago on cypress lake


----------



## garage_dweller

Kippford on the Solway coast, on Sunday evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Wyming Brook, Sheffield.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Harewood Hill Climb, Harewood, Leeds. A great day out!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

Just a few of my neighbours cat using my dslr
































Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeer




----------



## WRX

My lurcher caught at the right time to make him look silly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

mangove21 said:


> Just a few of my neighbours cat using my dslr


your neighbours cat is very good at taking selfies 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother

Hunstanton looking over the Wash to Boston/Skegness








[/URL]IMG_3828 by the wall, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pt1

Arnison crag, ullswater









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

garage_dweller said:


> Kippford on the Solway coast, on Sunday evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kippford is a lovely place, the walk to Rockcliffe is very nice

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

One from a few years ago when I spent all my spare time photographing wildlife.

Kingfisher










Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

One from the sunset tonight


----------



## bigbrother

pt1 said:


> Arnison crag, ullswater


Well done pt1 you have here all the elements of a good landscape photo.

Foreground interest with the people coming up the hill which also tells a story.

Leading line with the wall then the trees leading to the lake.

Well balanced with the hills drawing you into the back of the photo

The horizon is nearly on the third and the clouds also draw you into the back of the photo.

Also just shows you can take a landscape photo in portrait mode.


----------



## pt1

bigbrother said:


> Well done pt1 you have here all the elements of a good landscape photo.
> 
> Foreground interest with the people coming up the hill which also tells a story.
> 
> Leading line with the wall then the trees leading to the lake.
> 
> Well balanced with the hills drawing you into the back of the photo
> 
> The horizon is nearly on the third and the clouds also draw you into the back of the photo.
> 
> Also just shows you can take a landscape photo in portrait mode.


Thanks, not bad for a quick pic on my phone 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22

Screen shot of a video but still My ford escort, bit of a back fire or something after not being used for over two years, then shot out flames, only a 1.6 engine so not something that usually happens


----------



## GSI-MAN

Wow 
A lot of great photos 
Especially like that kingfisher


----------



## minotaur uk

One taken in Cornwall


----------



## minotaur uk

and another....


----------



## soren40

How do you transfer the photos, says file not selected am i missing something?


----------



## Boothy

Saltburn Pier.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother

soren40 said:


> How do you transfer the photos, says file not selected am i missing something?


I think you mean "how do i upload a photo"

You need to sign up to something like Flickr and once you have your photo on your page click on the share arrow at the bottom right and copy the BBcode.

Then in the reply to thread page click on "insert image" and paste the BBcode.


----------



## Cookies

soren40 said:


> How do you transfer the photos, says file not selected am i missing something?


As advised above, you can sign up to Flickr or Imgur,and upload your pics using the BB code (medium thumbnail size). Alternatively, log into the site on an apple or android device using Tapatalk. You can simply insert images from your device, onto the forum using tapatalk.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother

[/url]power station by [/IMG]

On the left is West Burton Power Station 30 miles away as the crow flies and on the right is Cottam Power Station 25 miles away.

Taken with a 400mm lens on a crop sensor which equates to about 600mm


----------



## LSpec

Atitlan, lago by Cesar Urrea, en Flickr


----------



## mangove21

Went out in the garden at the weekend, trying different settings on my dslr.






























Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp




----------



## bigbrother

NICE :thumb:


----------



## GrantB5

Not sure when I last posted in here, but few from a trip I went on in Nov 2018 to Norway.













Would have been nice to have the tripod just not practical!


----------



## MDC250

iPhone pic from today, this little fella had bags of personality.


----------



## GrantB5

Lockdown Weddings


----------



## jenks

Here's my pet, the world happiest dog.

Just a quick snap on my phone
















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

This is our wee doggo,.Mellie. She's 3 years old, and came to us last year as a wee rescue dog. I'm not entirely sure what her back story is, but she has settled in with us incredibly well, and is just a perfect wee house dog. She is still incredibly nervous of other people though, and has a complete canary whenever the door bell rings.

No matter where you are around the house, and no matter what you're doing, you'll hear that little red ball drop behind you, and she'll be standing staring at it with her tail wagging furiously...










Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cookies said:


> This is our wee doggo,.Mellie. She's 3 years old, and came to us last year as a wee rescue dog. I'm not entirely sure what her back story is, but she has settled in with us incredibly well, and is just a perfect wee house dog. She is still incredibly nervous of other people though, and has a complete canary whenever the door bell rings.
> 
> No matter where you are around the house, and no matter what you're doing, you'll hear that little red ball drop behind you, and she'll be standing staring at it with her tail wagging furiously...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Shes lovely

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A few pics taken on my phone from around bamburgh on the weekend























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> A few pics taken on my phone from around bamburgh on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Leaving the Mrs to push the pram up the hill? What a gentleman 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Leaving the Mrs to push the pram up the hill? What a gentleman
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Ha ha. I was to busy taking photos

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDW

Been a while since I did any proper photography but nipped out this evening for this.

StevingtonWindmillandMoonBWDec20 by Donnie Canning, on Flickr


----------



## angel1449

PaulDW said:


> Been a while since I did any proper photography but nipped out this evening for this.
> 
> StevingtonWindmillandMoonBWDec20 by Donnie Canning, on Flickr


That is actually so beautiful


----------



## Darlofan

Not a photographer by any stretch but out walking today and caught these 2 enjoying the B4501 at Llyn Brenig.























Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDW

This mornings photo


Week 2 - Dirty by Donnie Canning, on Flickr


----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Looks like infrared, but I'm guessing since you said "this morning" it's frost? What post-production was done [if any ]?


----------



## gatecrasher3

A great morning for a walk


----------



## ridders66

This is one of my favourite shots I've taken.


__
https://flic.kr/p/48187606666


----------



## PaulDW

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ Looks like infrared, but I'm guessing since you said "this morning" it's frost? What post-production was done [if any ]?


No you're right, it was infrared :thumb: imported into lightroom and processed in Silver Efex


----------



## NICK488SPIDER

*My 488 Spider*

My 488 Spider


----------



## dreamtheater

https://ibb.co/TKwZMt5]


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Northumberland coast, so beautiful









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

L'il Pepper wondering when I'm finished work to come and do more important things…..


----------



## MDC250




----------



## pt1

Sunset on the isle of arran









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Very quick snap with my phone …


----------



## Andyblue




----------



## Harley Chops

This Sparrow Hawk is a regular visitor to our garden. Landed about 10 foot away from me. Stayed for about 20 minutes.


----------



## pt1

Harley Chops said:


> View attachment 62021
> 
> 
> This Sparrow Hawk is a regular visitor to our garden. Landed about 10 foot away from me. Stayed for about 20 minutes.


Lovely male  always look menacing

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Harley Chops said:


> View attachment 62021
> 
> 
> This Sparrow Hawk is a regular visitor to our garden. Landed about 10 foot away from me. Stayed for about 20 minutes.


Oh very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## MDC250




----------



## Vendee

IMG_1075bx

20180530_185034sm


----------



## Juke_Fan

Love the Robin pic!


----------



## Vendee

Juke_Fan said:


> Love the Robin pic!


There's loads more like that but I won't bore everyone.

He's no longer with us but that little chap was with us for four years. Its hard to describe how tame he was but he would often come into the house and would tap on the windows if we were inside and ignoring him.

He would feed from the hand up to 40 times a day. Most of the time he would be motivated by food but sometimes he would come into my shed when I was working and just sit chirping next to me for 20 minutes, ignoring the food that was next to him.


----------



## B8sy

Thought the colours were really nice when I took this.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSpec




----------



## Vendee




----------



## MDC250




----------



## AndyA4TDI

View from my balcony on my recent trip to St Lucia, wish I was back there.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Given the cost of gas, might be cheaper to go back and live on the beach.


----------



## muzzer

My first attrempt at pics using my drone


----------



## Andyblue

Just one from Southport Airshow - Red Arrows


----------



## Mikesphotaes




----------



## Mikesphotaes

Taken at BSB at Knockhill a few years ago!


----------



## MDC250




----------



## IvorB1H

both taken at donnington many moons ago


----------



## cole_scirocco

My old girl, want another!


----------



## pt1

A few pics from a recent trip to the isle of arran


----------



## Littletank




----------



## Lexus-is250

My current two hounds. 










Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrenRT

Vendee said:


> IMG_1075bx
> 
> 20180530_185034sm


Cool visitor!


----------



## sniktaw

Just you average day feeding a giraffe calf


----------



## DarrenRT

sniktaw said:


> Just you average day feeding a giraffe calf
> View attachment 80449


That's one big calf!


----------



## grunty-motor

you got some neck posting a picture like that


----------



## JARS

Maldives, 2019  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

On a wild camp this evening, on a hill top, in the lake district


----------



## pt1

Nice sunrise this morning


----------



## micke740614




----------



## micke740614

Bridge in Gothenburg Sweden


----------



## Coatings

Awhile back at a cruise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Local train station from about 60 mts up in the air


----------



## micke740614

Many talented photographers here,Good work.
Played with my dog


----------



## micke740614




----------



## micke740614




----------



## micke740614




----------



## micke740614




----------



## Psychotic Madman




----------



## sharrkey

micke740614 said:


>


Roja has some fantastic Perfume’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## micke740614

Agree , Have the whole collection


----------



## micke740614




----------



## micke740614

Guess where


----------



## 121DOM

micke740614 said:


> Guess where


Blackpool 🤪🤪


----------



## micke740614




----------



## Cookies

Took this on Saturday at the Bond in Motion display at Beaulieu Motor Museum.


----------



## Tykebike

What products do you use to keep your machine gun looking this good?


----------



## Cookies

Tykebike said:


> What products do you use to keep your machine gun looking this good?


----------



## MDC250

micke740614 said:


>


This is fantastic. I have no clue when it comes to photography, is it a long exposure?


----------



## Derekh929

Flying dog








Whatever


----------



## micke740614

MDC250 said:


> Det här är fantastiskt. Jag har ingen aning när det kommer till fotografering, är det lång exponering?
> [/CITAT]
> .
> Tack
> 35,0 mm, iso 400 , 1/800


----------



## micke740614




----------



## micke740614




----------



## micke740614

Today we fly into space


----------



## GSD




----------



## micke740614

My toy, 720 hk


----------



## micke740614

Wolf


----------



## scoobyc




----------



## micke740614




----------



## AndyA4TDI

Sunrise over Cordoba,


----------



## Littletank

micke740614 said:


>


Awesome i have just started learning to use my camera on manual for shots like this but not as clear,i will post some now


----------



## Littletank

Taken during the recent heatwave, No editing, D550 Canon, Canon 70-300 lens, manual mode, no tripod, not bad for first manual


----------



## Derekh929

Took this few years back at Laguna Seca Raceway, what a great location is is, guy focused ready for Corkscrew 
















This bike was stunning


----------



## Alex_225

Out for a walk with my middle one today and playing around with reflections in the cheapo glasses I got off AliExpress!


----------



## pt1

Nice blast up the hartside pass this afternoon, great views from the top


----------



## MDC250




----------



## IvorB1H

New series of the prisoner ? 😳


----------



## MDC250

IvorB1H said:


> New series of the prisoner ?


I am not MDC250; I am a free man


----------



## MDC250

It’s an art installation in Exchange Flags in Liverpool, part of the River of Light. This one is called Evanescent.


----------



## ikon66

Took this on a trip to Prague


----------



## muzzer

Been messing about with my drone quite a bit, this particular picture has not be touched up or manipulated in anyway, it's exactly as i took it. 
We had a storm, i had my drone with me when i was waiting for a delivery at work and the sun was setting behind me while the storm was the other side of town


----------



## pt1

A hungry jackdaw was taking food out of my hand, got a quick pic


----------



## The Cueball

Walking home last night..


----------



## 666dub

Air conditioning drip, off my car, amused me a tad.


----------



## rob267

666dub said:


> Air conditioning drip, off my car, amused me a tad.
> View attachment 83192


Yep,would of amused me too.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Bit nippy today…


----------

